# Star Wars: Tales of the Jedi part 2



## possum (Jul 4, 2008)

"I have news for the majority of you," Master Thy'Wen says after he greets his newest pupil.  "Anariel, Yeshua, Lorem, Kestrel--as you have probably already guessed--you are to be knighted."

Master Thy'Wen turns to Voda.  "I am very sorry, Voda," he says.  "I tried to convince the other masters to knight you as well, but they stated that you haven't been retrained enough, yet.  I disagree with them, but I was unable to convince a majority of them.  It was close, though.  Believe me on that."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeshua is about to make a tasteful display of jubilation at the news of his knighthood, but quickly stops himself at the news for Voda.  He turns to the Krevaaki, trying to figure out how his peer is taking the it.  "Hey, don't worry about it Voda.  After our next mission they've got to agree."  He looks at the other for support.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Kestrel straightens her back at the news and her eyes sparkle. She does manage a reasonably humble bow though, despite her obvious pride.

"Thank you, Master Thy'Wen. I will not disappoint you, or the Council."

She pauses, then adds, "I do want to mention something else. Thorren, the leader, and the strongest Force adept of the pirates...he accused the Jedi of the genocide of the Sith. His anger seemed very personal, very intense. I don't think it could be just from reading histories."

"Could there still be Sith in the galaxy?"


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2008)

"As I said," Thy'Wen replies to Kestrel's remark, "there will be much discussion."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2008)

At the news of being knighted, Anariel smiles and bows. "Thank you, Master," she says. As the conversation turns toward the Sith, the young Jedi involuntarily shudders for a moment, but then gains control over herself. She waits patiently for Master Thy'Wen to continue.


*Reposting PC from original thread:*

[sblock=Anariel Tyri Chararcter Sheet]
Anariel Tyri
Human Female Jedi Consular 5

Anariel's grasp of the force is very well-rounded...while she does not excel in any one area of control over the force, neither is she particularly lacking in any area. Her Jedi trainers found this development of her skill to be a good thing, as it showed that she truly understood the aspects of balance. 

Although dedicated to her studies, Anariel can be a bit flighty and carefree. She has a tendency to act impulsively, often before thinking things through completely. It is this aspect of her personality that she has resolved to better.

Anariel is a slender young woman of twenty years, standing just over 1.7 meters in height. She wears her long raven black hair in multiple braids or securely fashioned in an 'up-do', and she has almond shaped eyes the color of cold, grey stone. Her skin tone is fair, and set off by her dark hair and eyes, giving her something of an exotic look.







```
Str	10	+0	(2 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14	+2	(6 points)
Wis	15	+2	(6 points, +1 level increase)
Cha	14	+2	(6 points)

Initiative:	+2
Defense:	17 or 19 (10 base + 2 dex + 5 class / +2 when wielding Lightsaber)
Speed:		10 meters
VP:		[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=962913]40[/url]
WP:		14
Reputation:	+2
Force Points:   7

BAB:		+3[size=1]
- Melee		+3
--- Lightsaber	+6	(2d8/19-20), constructed
- Ranged		+5
--- Heavy Blaster  +5          (3d8 or DC18, range 8m)[/size]

Saves: [size=1]
- Fortitude	+6 (4 base + 2 con)
- Reflex		+5 (3 base + 2 dex)
- Will		+6 (4 base + 2 wis)[/size]

Languages: [size=1]
- Basic, speak and read/write
- Droid, comprehension
- Rodese, speak[/size]

Skills: [size=1]  
- Computer Use		+9	(5 ranks, +2 int, +2 equipment)
- Diplomacy		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Gather Information		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Knowledge, tactics		+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)
- Pilot			+7	(5 ranks, +2 dex)
- Sense Motive		+7	(5 ranks, +2 wis)[/size]

Force Skills: [size=1]
- Affect Mind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Force Defense		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Heal Self		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Friendship		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Battlemind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Ability		+4	(2 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Senses		+6	(4 ranks, +2 wis)
- Far Seeing		+4	(2 ranks, +2 wis) 
- See Force		+8	(6 ranks, +2 wis)
- Telepathy		+7	(5 ranks, +2 wis)
- Force Strike		+9	(7 ranks, +2 int)
- Move Object		+5	(3 ranks, +2 int)[/size]

Feats: [size=1]
- Exotic Weapon Proficienty: Lightsaber
- Force Sensitive
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons
- Weapon Finesse
- Heroic Surge
- Combat Expertise[/size]

Force Feats: [size=1]
- Alter
- Control
- Sense
- Lightsaber Defense[/size]

Class Features:[size=1]
- Starting Feats (above)
- Equipment (lightsaber)
- Force Training (above)
- Deflect: Defense +1
- Deflect: Attack -4
- Bonus Feat (above)
- Deflect: Extend Defense and Attack[/size]

Equipment: [size=1]
- Lightsaber, constructed (1000cr)
- Heavy blaster pistol
- Clothing
- All temperature cloak
- Aquata breather
- Comlink
- Datapad
- Glowrod
- Grappling spike launcher
-3040cr
[/size]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2008)

possum said:


> Master Thy'Wen turns to Voda.  "I am very sorry, Voda," he says.  "I tried to convince the other masters to knight you as well, but they stated that you haven't been retrained enough, yet.  I disagree with them, but I was unable to convince a majority of them.  It was close, though.  Believe me on that."





"*Titles should not be important for you master, as they are not for me. Worry not, and please do not distress yourself in such tasks as to trying to convince the council. I wish to learn the ways of the Jedi, the progress in the hierarchy of the Order is not one of my highest goals. As I told you when we first meet: I wish to learn*" Voda sayd calmly, emotionless, as always, with his tentacles curled around his walking staff.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 5, 2008)

Lorem is calmed down by Master Thy'Wen's words and only nods at the mention of being knighted. He is a bit worried about all the scorch-marks on his robes, when companied by the humans who had all put on more impressive suits. Clothing up was something he didn't yet really understand, and he didn't have more than this one robe.


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2008)

"You are learning very well," Master Thy'Wen says to Voda.  "Go on!" he says to the entire group.  "Go off and do your own things for the moment.  If we need you, we'll contact you."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

"Thank you, Master," says Anariel, offering another bow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2008)

*"Very well master" *Voda answer. He/she then turns and takes an inviting look at his/her peers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeshua looks concerned by something.  "So...  Are we to wait here on Ossus for a new mission?  Will we still be working together now that we're knights?"


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2008)

"I imagine so," your master replies.  "Although most groups are disbanded soon after knighthood, though I doubt it will happen to all of you.  Consider it a vision," he shrugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeshua's question snaps Kestrel out of her ruminations on what she wants to do next, and she glances between him and Master Thy'Wen curiously. It would be an unusual mission to require such a large group of full Knights, she reflects. Which meant they would probably be separated, at least for a time.

There was some melancholy in the thought, though it wasn't as if they'd never see each other again. 

"With your permission then," she says to Thy'Wen, "I'll take my leave. Please contact me if I'm needed."

She gives the Jedi Master a respectful bow, then heads up the steps of the Library...not immediately sure what she was going to do, but trusting that something would present itself.


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2008)

Master Thy'Wen bows as Kestrel takes her leave.  Through the Force, he can sense the confusion about the future in her thoughts, as well as in some of the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 16, 2008)

"If you don't miss me, I'll take some time too" Lorem says to his fellows and master. "Being on the ship was exhausting and I'd like to be under the sun for a while, before our knighting ceremony."

With that he takes on to the nearest forest and settles on the edge of the woods to nourish himself untill they are needed again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2008)

"Well I guess I should-"  Yeshua starts, then abruptly cuts off and glances at Marissa.  "So... Marissa's going to be your student from now on?  What about Voda?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Anariel too takes her leave, offering her Master a final bow. Then she wonders off to rest, meditate, and practice her knowledge and control of the Force.


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2008)

To a being that has the possibility of living for millenia, three months is almost a blink.  Lorem awakens from his slumbering meditation by his Master and his friends.

"Now that we're all ready," your Master begins, "I can tell you all about this mission you've been assigned to you.

A little under a week ago, the few settlements on the planet of Gamlus have been attacked by some mysterious force of warriors.  Like the pirates you all fought months ago, no clear holo image of them has ever been taken of them.  Three of the five settlements have already been destroyed."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: Whoa, three months?  Did Yeshua get a chance to follow up on his lead about his sister?  Or is that not something you want him to pursue?


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2008)

You found a few leads that I'll flesh out to you in a little while after I get a chance to do a little more research on the issue.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: Are Marissa and Voda here?

Yeshua is obviously surprised and disturbed by the news. "Uh- ... What... What was their method of attack, Master?  What about their ship?  What information do we have?"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 3, 2008)

Lorem shrinks back, wrapping up his vine-like form to a tough skin and puts on the robe he had hung on his "canopy". Back to face to face with the others he sighs. "It is disturbing news indeed. We should form a plan for course of action to take."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2008)

OOC: I can't find my books anywhere. I think I borowed them to a friend, but he claims he do not have the book.... I don't know -.- If someone could "defoult-level up" Voda I will like to keep playing.
*
"Certainly, we must trace a plan, but we need more information. I think we need logistic information of the area, as well as what resources do we have at our disposal"* the kreevaki states, curling his tentacles around his walking staff.


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2008)

"Yes," Master Thy'Wen says to Lorem's words as the Neti reverts to his more familiar human form.  "We could say they were overwhelmed if only the reports of survivors didn't say that there were only around 20 of them...  All personal blasters seemed to not stop them."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2008)

"What were they trying to do?" Kestrel asks, stepping forward. 

Her hair's grown out some since they first started, though is still short enough to wear loose and wild. She's donned a sky-blue tunic, with a sort of navy blue tabard that hangs down in front and behind, and down to knee length.

"What do small settlements like that have to offer raiders?"


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2008)

"They just attacked," your Master replies.  "There's no real wealth on the planet, no precious mineral or the like.  They just landed and started attacking."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2008)

*"An act of mindless beasts. They must be either testing something, like a weapon, or an armor, or they are showing themselves. Si there any pattern in their attacks?"* Voda asks, his faces is as usual, inexpressive.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2008)

*Kestrel*

Female Echani Jedi Guardian 7
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* 23 (10 + 3 Dex + 6 Def + 4 dodge)
*Wound points* 14
*Vitality points* 57 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993145
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686398/
*Force points* 7
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +8, *Will* +6
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber +12 (3d8+1)
*Ranged*
*Base Atk* +7; Grp +7
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Chr 14
*Feats*
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Force Sensitive
Weapon Finesse
Martial Arts
Defensive Martial Arts
Burst of Speed
Force Feats: Alter, Control, Sense
Weapon Focus (Lightsaber)
Lightsaber Defense

*Skills*
Balance +7
Climb +5
Computer Use +1
Jump +7
Tumble +10

*Force Skills* 
Battlemind +5
Empathy +5
Force Defense +5
Heal Self +5
Move Object +8
Enhance Ability +5

*Class feature* 
Deflect (defense +1)
Deflect (attack -4)
Inc Lightsaber dmg (+1d8)
Extend Deflect
Jedi Knight (Weapon Focus: Lightsaber)

*Species Traits* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points (effectively human)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions*
1755cr (on card)
Lightsaber Parts (Used to make 'saber) 1000cr
Blaster Pistol 500
Stun Baton 500
Combat Gloves 200
Knife 25
Field Kit 1000
Glow Rod 10
Datapad 1000
10 blank datacards 10
Recording Rod 500

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000/15,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m
*Weight* 56kg
*Age* 17yrs
*Description* Kestrel is still a little young, having advanced through the early Jedi training quickly. She's pale skinned, with defined cheekbones and a sharp nose, she also sports the white hair common to the Echani people...in this case a short, untameable mop atop her head. Her features are quite pretty, if a bit stern. This is amplified by her frequent misinterpretation of the Jedi's avoidence of passions for an avoidence of expressing emotions in general. When in training or on Jedi business, she dresses in a rather traditional tunic and breeches, otherwise she favors Echani styles.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2008)

OOC: Actually we do now! http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=234730


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Anariel listens quietly as the situation is discussed. "They sound like raiders, save for the fact that their targets have nothing valuable worth taking. Perhaps they mean merely to sow chaos? Or perhaps they or their leader has a personal reason for hitting these settlements upon Gamlus?"




*I'll have Anariel updated this week.*


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2008)

"I am extremely sorry to say that your guesses are as good as mine," your Master replies.  "As such, I can't allow Marissa to go with you on this journey.  Combat is nearly a given, and she's not too far removed from the dark side to risk such a mission."

Marissa sadly nods her head, remembering the atrocities that she once had a part of.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Anariel bows. "Of course, Master. When do we leave?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeshua, who has been listening silently and thoughtfully for a while now, suddenly holds up his hands.  "Whoa, wait, wait, wait...  There are twenty of them, and only five of us...  We're rookies, and Voda is still a Padawan.  These people are all force users, and they aren't just pirates either.  They sound powerful.  What are we supposed to do, Master?  Is this a scouting mission or are we expected to try to stop them?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Anariel raises an eyebrow at Yeshua's proclamation that they were "rookies." "We have faced the trials and passed, Yeshua. We are Jedi Knights. And we do not know that they wield the Force; they were simply able to repel blaster fire. That can be accomplished easily enough with technology."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2008)

"But Master Thy'Wen said they were force... er... oh, wait...  Still, we may be knights, but this is our first mission as such, so we're rookies.  If blasters weren't effective then they've got _some_ usual power or equipment.  And they've got no apparent motive.  We should be very careful.  I think we should attempt to meditate for a vision again... It was pretty helpful last time."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Anariel nods at the Guardian's words. "That is a good idea, Yeshua. Though, we should probably try it while we are in route. It sounds like we don't have much time to spare, the way these raiders are wiping out settlements."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2008)

*"Lightsabers are not as easy to stop as blaster fire." *Voda states. *"And do you exactly remember how many foes we face on our last mission? They were more than just 20. Yes, this new enemies are more powerful, but they are fewer."* The krevaaki tentacles shift from their position, holding the staff more strongly. *"And I might be a padawan, but I'm also a full Krevaaki druid. Do not forget that." *


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2008)

Kestrel lowers her eyes as the others offer their ideas, then looks back up at her Master.

"When do we depart?" she asks; her voice a quiet but firm reiteration of Anariel's question.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2008)

"There were allot more pirates true, but we ended up having to fight very few of them.  They were only following Thorren, most of them against their will."  He nods at Marissa.  "We never even actually had to fight that many opponents in our last mission..."  Hearing Kestrel's reiteration of Anariel's question, Yeshua falls silent and nods.  "Er, yes.  I guess we _should_ leave very soon.  We'll figure something out I suppose..."


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2008)

"You should leave as soon as possible," Master Thy'Wen replies.  "That is obvious.  If you wish for me to accompany you, I'm sure that Master Barrison Draay and his Padawan Haazen wouldn't mind taking Marissa in for the next week."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeshua looks unsure.  "I... think we will be alright.  We're knights now.  We need to be able to handle things like this ourselves."  He glances at the others, for confirmation of their thoughts.  "Besides, Marissa needs your guidance... so she can come with us on the next mission."  He adds with a smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2008)

Kestrel nods at Yeshua's words.

"Once we've seen what's going on, we'll decide if we need help," she opines. "But until then I see no reason that you should be distracted from your other duties, Master."


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2008)

The small, Corellian-made corvette loaned to you by the Jedi order quickly takes you the 1.5 day journey to the besieged planet.  As your ship swiftly reverts back to realspace just outside of the planet's orbit, you're somewhat surprised to see that there are no other ships in the void with you.  No enemy frigates ready to pound your intruding ship to pieces, and--perhaps most worrysome of all--no civilian ships besides yourself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2008)

OOC: About the Farsight...


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2008)

A day before, however, the party sat in the crew lounge of the ship, creating a circle.  Lorem leads the group in closing their eyes, and each begins to peer into the Force, hoping to gain any insight on the attacks taking place.

Through your inner eyes, you all begin to see.  A small settlement is ablaze, civilians racing through the crowded and now filthy streets in a desperate attempt to gain their freedom.  A large grey bee-shaped thing swiftly moves through the sky, too fast for you to gain any other information.

A line of farmers, slugthrowers in hand, scream and begin to fire wildly at something to their right.  A barrage of blaster bolts cut down a majority of the farmers, before a large humanoid bursts rapidly enters your view.  He wields a vibroaxe, it's cutting end shining in an odd light from the hazy sun.  The humanoid stands slightly over two meters in height, it's greyish skin covered by an armor that shares the same shine as his axe.  Just as he enters the scene, he leaves, the only image that you can really pick out is a ridged and sloping forehead.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

Kestrel finds the vision unsettling in its raw brutality. The attack they witness is an act of extermination. War against non-warriors. Equally, maybe even more, unsettling was the question of where these raiders were getting their equipment. It wasn't just farm implements turned to deadlier purpose. It was military-grade weapons and armor!

As they approach the planet, Kestrel is sure to keep an eye on the ship's sensors, suspecting that the intel they had suggesting the raiders lacked spaceships may be in error. They had to be getting supplied from somewhere.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2008)

"We have been given a glimpse of our adversaries and it seems this is even more unsettling than we thought." Lorem muses aloud after the vision.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

"It certainly does not appear that we should take our foe lightly," says Anariel after the vision. "They are cold, ruthless, and well trained."


As the ship approaches the planet, Anariel uses her skill with computer systems to attempt to extend the range of the ship's sensors, or to pick up on any strange readings.


*Computer Use +9 (I believe)...I really have to get Anariel updated. I promise this weekend!*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeshua is silent for a long time as he ponders the tragedy they have just witnessed wondering if it is the past the present or the future.  In any case they must get to the surface quickly.  He sets about scanning the comms frequencies for any activity.  Remaining unusually silent himself.


----------



## possum (Aug 15, 2008)

Kestrel and Anariel's additional search for ships in the area comes up with nothing, despite the fact that the Jedi knows she correctly manipulated the sensors.

Yeshua's communications search is far more successful, though not by much.  Two distinct messages can be heard: a group of survivors in a settlement located on the terminator of the planet at the moment, pleading for help.  The other is spoken in a strange language that none of you have heard before.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2008)

"Yeshua, can you triangulate on that comm signal? The survivors? We should set course, immediately."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2008)

"I'm trying." Yeshua says, already doing just that. "I'm no slicer though... You're the tech wiz."

Yeshua tries to determine the location of the survivors as quickly and accurately as possible but is more than willing to move over and let Anariel do it instead.


----------



## possum (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeshua is--with a minor degree of difficulty--able to locate the position of the settlement on the planet's surface.  It is dusk there at the moment, as night is slowly closing in on the secondary continent.  It is located on the banks of a large river.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2008)

The young human looks up and shouts "I've got it!  Let's go!"


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2008)

The small corvette rockets through the twilight sky, racing towards a burning beacon on the horizon.  Sensors indicate that it was the remains of a spaceport, and the large flames and smoke trail are the results of burning starship fuel.

Then the sensors pick up another signal: an extremely small--at least small when a 150 meter ship is concerned--blip on the screen that's coming towards you at quite a conspicuous speed from the ravaged city.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2008)

"Something's coming," Kestrel says from where she's been manning the sensors. "Small and fast. Could be a fighter. I don't have any identification from it."

She frowns as she tries to operate the sensor controls, never having studied them before beyond the most basic elements. "Anariel...I think I need help with these," she finally admits.

(Computer Use: 12  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1700397/  Not as bad as I expected, but she really isn't very good with computers.  )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2008)

"Keep the shields powered. What's it's course?"  Yeshua orders.  Feeling a bit like his sister Dianara, captaining a capital ship.  Of course she actually knew everything about being a commander.  He was just a Jedi Knight, and a rookie at that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2008)

"I'm on it," says Anariel, hands flying over the console as she aids Kestrel.


*Not a good roll for me, but: 15. With Kestrel's 12 on an aid another, that gives us a 17.*


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2008)

The sensors don't tell you much, as it's apparently made of an unknown type of metal.  It's about 10 meters long, you can tell from the sensor readout and headed straight towards you at a speed of about 5 meters per second.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2008)

"Get us out of it's path, and get a weapon lock."  Yeshua calls, as he attempts to hail the object for communication.  "It could be a projectile, but it could be an escape craft."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2008)

Voda waits patiently until his peers finish the computer research.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeshua's attempt to communicate with the object is unsuccessful.  Either it doesn't have any comm devices, or the pilot is deliberately ignoring you.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

*Does our corvette have a tractor beam?*


----------



## possum (Aug 20, 2008)

I see nothing that says that it doesn't.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2008)

As if sensing Anariel's thoughts, Yeshua immediately moves to get a lock on the vessel/projectile with the ship's tractor beam.  He keeps the comm channel open just in case they intend to respond, and at the same time tries to get a visual on the target.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

"The tractor..." starts Anariel, but she stops short as Yeshua leaps to engage the device. "Good work!"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2008)

Lorem had been relaxing in a more free form, occupying most of one free wall, as the commotion rouses him. He gathers back to humanoid form and casually puts the robe on. "What is it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2008)

"Something's approaching us," Kestrel tells Lorem, having stepped back from the controls to let her more gifted teammates do their thing.

"A small craft it looks like. Yeshua's trying to bring it on board."


----------



## possum (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, the tractor beams that I've put on the corvette are +4 to fire.  To tractor the ship, you need to get 14 or higher.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2008)

Is there anything else I add to that?  I'll just make an unmodified roll so we can add whatever we need to later.....

Ok, never mind, Invisible Castle is down.  You can roll it yourself if you want possum.  I'd rather let you roll than wait for IC to come back.


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2008)

Invisible Castle is back up.

With a quick movement, Yeshua is easily able to catch the small craft in a tractor beam.  Small arms fire begins pelting the hull to extremely little effect as it's brought into the very small hangar bay onboard.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeshua sends a communication to the smaller ship.  "This is Yeshua Nataraji of the Jedi Order.  Please cease your hostility.  We do not desire conflict, but if you attack us we will be forced to defend ourselves."

OOC: Is there any way for him to disable the small ship's weapons and systems and everything so that he and a few others can go down there and see what's going on.  Also, can they scan the ship for life signs to figure out how many are on board?


----------



## possum (Aug 27, 2008)

OOC: No, there isn't that you know of.

Almost as an answer to your question, the speaker goes dead as a blaster bolt pierces it.  You do hear some of the unknown language


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeshua glances questioningly at the others, and then pulls out his lightsaber.  "Voda, can you keep us on course while we check this out?  Anariel, Kestrel, Lorem, let's get down to the hanger.  We need to contain this, take them alive if you can, we need to figure out what's going on here."  With that he ignites his weapon and heads for the door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

With lightsaber in hand, Anariel moves to follow Yeshua.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2008)

*"Right away Yeshua" *Voda relies and takes control of the ship.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm It was a humming sound. Not exactly anything humans could produce but seemed to indicate agreement. Lorem too draws his intricate lightsaber and follows Yeshua.


----------



## possum (Aug 28, 2008)

The Jedi quickly race to the small hangar bay aboard their corvette, not really knowing what they will see when they arrive there.

The locked door opens with a hiss, and the craft that was once on an intercept course with you is now in full sight.  It does indeed look like a bee, but an extremely deadly one.  The nose of the craft is clearly a set of 10 gun barrels, leading up the body of the vehicle to two large arms tipped with claws.  The "wings" of the bee jut out from the body and are probably meant to stabilize the craft in atmospheric flight.  

But standing atop the monstrosity is the pilot.  The armor is recognizable from your collective vision, but lacks the glow it held then.  Metallic plates cover the entire body, sealed to provide protection in the cold vacuum of space or the upper atmosphere of a planet.  Hoses run from the chestplate to underneath a medium-sized helmet.  A thin, transparisteel line allows the wearer to see, but continues down the middle of the wearer's face to the chin.

The warrior glares at you and removes an ax from his mount.  You can tell that if it wasn't for him dying in the attack, too, he would have his mount fire all of its weapons into the hull of the corvette.

"Ner'kad gaan gar tal!" he shouts as he leaps from his mount in front of you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

(OOC - I'll assume that we don't recognize, IC, the fighter and armor, despite their distinctive design.  )

As the armored warrior leaps down with his axe, Kestrel steps forward into a guard position, her lightsaber igniting with a soft hiss and humming as she holds it crosswise in front of her.

"Does anyone else understand that?" the white-haired Guardian asks warily.

(PS - Sorry for the slow posting. I only get 15-20 minutes at a time where I can get posts done, so it's easy for me to miss a window. I'll try to do better.)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So I just went to our RG to check my skills (noticing that I still need to pick two feats but that's not to do in the middle of encounter  ). But has anyone else yet leveled their characters?[/sblock]

Lorem, though holding the hilt won't yet ignite his saber. Calmly he raises a "hand" and tries to communicate. "I am Lorem Rūt of the Jedi Order and these are my fellow Knights. We have no hostile intentions and would like to talk with you."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeshua holds his lightsaber in a defensive position.  Not advancing, but not acting threatening either.  He shakes his head at Kestrel.  "No idea.  Just keep your guard up and don't let him get through the door."  Hearing Lorem's greeting, he falls silent, and watches the newcomer carefully looking for any weapons and potential weaknesses to be exploited to take him down non-lethally


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2008)

Roll for initiative...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2008)

OOC: Is there any kind of defense system Voda can activate from the deck? Is there at least camera to see how robocop kick thier butts?  jk


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2008)

8 Poop.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

Anariel too moves a bit more slowly than usual, in the face of the armored foe and his monstrous war machine. Still, she ignites her lightsaber, and moves with the others to block the man's path, focusing the power of the Force as she does so. "Drop your weapon and stand down," she calls, hoping the enemy can understand her words.


*
Initiative: 9
Ignites lightsaber; Take 10 on Battlemind for +3 attack

AC20, Vitality 53/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## possum (Sep 2, 2008)

Current Battle Order:

Mandalorian 16
Anariel 9
Yeshua 8

Doubt it, Voda.  Besides, you still have to fly the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2008)

Init: 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716582/

Realizing this foe doesn't seem terribly impressed or intimidated by the presence of Jedi, Kestrel decides to try to attract this being's attention and keep him busy enough for Yeshua and Anariel to have a free hand. She rushes forward, looping her lightsaber around in a quick slash timed to take advantage of his weapon's encumbrance and get through his guard!

To hit: 29
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716592/
Damage: 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1716599/


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC: Well Lorem ain't too fast to react  init (1d20=3)


----------



## possum (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, you guys stink!  Just kidding.

As Kestrel charges towards her armored foe he swings his large axe towards her, nearly hitting her but taking a lot of energy to dodge (-13 VP).  What takes more energy, however, is Kestrel's riposte, which very barely nicks the armor worn by the warrior.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

*So is it time for round 2 actions, now? Also, just an FYI/reminder that lightsabers ignore damage reduction from armor and such.*


----------



## possum (Sep 2, 2008)

Dire Lemming has yet to act.  And they don't ignore DR when it's Mandalorian armor.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 3, 2008)

We were all waiting to see what the Mandalorian would do.  Shayuri said in the OOC thread that she wouldn't attack if the he didn't start the fight.  So Yeshua is waiting to see what he does.  Also, he has the highest init, so...


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2008)

The armored warrior continues his attack on Kestrel, focusing on the first combatant he set his eyes on.  The first swing of his axe is easily dodged, but the second would have beheaded the Jedi if it wasn't for her quick reflexes (-16 VP).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

Panting already from having to dodge such devastating attacks, Kestrel realizes she can't take too much more before she's exhausted. He was a skilled and powerful foe. Inwardly she was startled by his armor's resistance to her lightsaber, but that was distant. In the now she was focused on defeating him.

She twirls her lightsaber around, keeping her guard up while building up momentum...then she strikes, slashing low across the beltline. The Jedi stays mobile though, slipping to the right just before unexpectedly leaping up to bring her lightsaber crashing down over the warrior's right shoulder!

Full attack!
Attack 1: 28 for 11 damage.
Attack 2: 22 for 15 damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1725017/
(Defense 23, 25/57 VP, 14 WP)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2008)

Seeing his young friend hard pressed by this strange warrior despite taking the initiative, Yeshua moves quickly to assist her.  Holding his saber in his offhand, he pulls his heavy blaster and fires a stun blast at the assailant.

Stun Attack Roll:16


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I've been a bit busy. I'll edit this post to contain actions later tonight when I've had chance to check the rules of force-uses again. We really need to put some plants around this cargo-hold. It would have made Lorem's course of action much easier[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Stun Attack Roll:16




*OOC: Remember your -4 for firing into melee, unless you have Point Blank Shot. *


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

Anariel closes on the armored foe, moving in such a way as to get behind him; hopefully, if they could surround the enemy, the Jedi would be able to overcome his defenses. As she moves into range, she sends her silvery-yellow blade darting in...



*
Initiative: 9
Battlemind (+3), round 1 of 10

Attack: 26, or 28 (w/flanking)
Daamge: 11

AC20, Vitality 53/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lorem consentrates on the Force before moving in to join the fight. Despite this the Force isn't enough to guide the peacefull Jedi's hand.

OOC: 
Move action to activate Battlemind
Move to melee
Attack
Battlemind (1d20+7=21) adds 3 to attack rolls costs 5VP.
Attack & Damage (1d20+9=14, 3d8=13)


----------



## possum (Sep 10, 2008)

Surrounded by the Jedi warriors, the armored warrior focuses on Kestrel once again, the visor of his helmet never completely leaving the tiring Jedi even as he attacks.  (He declares Kestrel his Dodge target)

The warrior swing his axe again, the first time towards Anariel, who easily evades the attack, and the second time for Kestrel, who is more easily able to evade this attack.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2008)

No PBS, so I miss even worse than I was already going to right?


----------



## possum (Sep 10, 2008)

Just to picture the battle in my head, who's the closest to the ship he was flying on?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> No PBS, so I miss even worse than I was already going to right?





*Unfortunately; I had hoped Yeshua had PBS!*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2008)

possum said:


> Just to picture the battle in my head, who's the closest to the ship he was flying on?




*I would say Anariel probably is, as she moved to get behind the Mandalorian to flank him.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2008)

Well it woulda worked if that crazy bird girl hadn't charged like a crazy bird!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

(confusion: Who's turn is it, and have we done any 'damage' to him?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not really sure.  I thought the Mandalorian was supposed to go first since he had the highest init result, but then Kestrel did, for some reason.  I've stated my action and made my rolls, but haven't gotten the result.... So... yeah.


----------



## possum (Sep 18, 2008)

That was a mistake on my part, the Mandalorian did indeed attack first.  The stun bolt obviously missed the Mando, but he has taken VP damage from some of you.

It's actually Kestrel's turn again, if I'm reading right.

Sorry all, I've been kind of distracted recently.  My cat had another seizure and was diagnosed with both Feline HIV and feline Leukemia.  He's doing fine right now, though.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Anariel continues her attacks against the armored warrior.


*Continue to attack, at +13 with Battlemind (+3) and Flanking.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2008)

Noting the others coming to join the fight, Kestrel jockeys for position, trying to get around the warrior's guard and flank him with Anariel. As she does, she keeps up the blistering punishment in a series of blows intended to keep him off balance and vulnerable to the others.

Full attack!
Attack 1: 17 for 13 damage.
Attack 2: 20 for 19 damage.
Roll Lookup
(Defense 23, 25/57 VP, 14 WP)

(OOC - If she can get into a flank with a 5' step, add 2 to each attack roll)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeshua attempts one more time to put a quick end to the fight before giving up on the blaster and moving in for close combat.

Stun Attack with Heavy Blaster DC 18: 30! Oh hellz yes! Natural Twenty! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!  Now, watch as the perfect shot is casually shrugged off.

I don't suppose a crit much matters with a stun blast but just in case here's a confirm roll. Ok, I hate this online dice rollers.  F-ing non-random number generators...  Oh right, I rolled a natural 2 for a twelve, making it an eight for firing into a melee.  So... go ahead and tell me how my perfect shot has absolutely no affect...


----------



## possum (Sep 19, 2008)

Shayuri, you might want to use a Force Point on that first roll of yours.  No matter what, with you flanking, it'll make the attack hit.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2008)

possum said:


> Shayuri, you might want to use a Force Point on that first roll of yours.  No matter what, with you flanking, it'll make the attack hit.




(OOC - Egads! I forgot about Force Points. Hee hee. Thanks for the catch. I shall indeed Use The Force. *play Jedi Theme from Star Wars*)


----------



## possum (Sep 20, 2008)

The lightsaber's dance around the Mandalorian, each nearly hitting him.  Kestrel's final swing swings past the tired warrior's guard and is sure to puncture the armor and wound him.  Yet the blade stops as it hits the armor, carving into it only as much as a regular vibrosword would.  Yeshua's stun bolt hits the warrior before any shock can appear on your face.  He slumps slightly, but you can feel the fighting spirit still burning within him (he's only stunned for one round.)

Anariel holds her blade out after her attack, still on guard.  Then the world around her explodes in warning and metal as the warrior's fighter suddenly makes use of its claws.  She dives out of the way, but can feel the metal slightly rake down her back.  One microsecond sooner, she realizes, she'd likely be dead.  -20 VP for Anariel as the darn thing nearly crits her.  I am not doing that again...

And with the Mando stunned until the end of Yeshua's next turn, I need your actions for the next round.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2008)

Voda sighs as he pilots the ship, bored like a nail.


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2008)

The corvette continues flying towards the burning city, its pilot oblivious to the results of combat in the small hangar.  As Voda nears it, he can see the extent of the damage: large buildings have been completely toppled by some sort of vehicle, and even now sparse blaster fire illuminates the smoke-filled streets.  So far, no other of the flying vehicles have been seen.

If he's looking for a safe place to land amidst the carnage, the second largest park in the city appears to be a good place.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2008)

"Anariel!" Yeshua shouts, as his friend is injured, but is relieved to see that it was only a very close call rather than an actual hit.  Still, she can't go on fighting much longer at this rate.  "Damn!  We need to stay away from that thing, but keep him away from it too!  We've got to disarm him.  Take him alive so we can get to the bottom of this."  Taking aim once more, Yeshua hopes against hope to finish the fight with the next stun blast.

OOC: Attack roll = 21


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Taking advantage of her opponents succumbing to the stun ray, Kestrel surges in like a brightly colored tsunami of light! She hears Yeshua's call though, and uses it to wash away the adrenalin that threatened to cloud her judgment. This would not be a battle to the death.

(Full attack. Note that if he falls from the first attack, I'll waive the second.)
Attack 1: 30, for 16 damage
Attack 2: 18, for 14 damage.
Roll Lookup
(no force point, since he's at -2 AC and no dex bonus due to being stunned)


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2008)

Kestrel's two attacks sink into the armor with some effort, but the warrior is still somewhat standing even with his wounds.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

Anariel rolls out of her dive and back to her feet, uttering a battlecry as she does so. Swinging her blade around as she comes back in at the armored warrior, her strike comes in under the enemy's guard...


*
Initiative: 9
Battlemind (+3), round 3 of 10

Attack: 30 or 32 (w/flanking) - THREAT
Confirm Crit: 18 or 20 (w/flanking) - (Doesn't look like a crit)
Damage: 21


AC20, Vitality 33/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## possum (Sep 24, 2008)

_Anariel rolls out of her dive and back to her feet, uttering a battlecry as she does so. Swinging her blade around as she comes back in at the armored warrior, her strike comes in under the enemy's guard_.  The Jedi feels slight resistance as the armor of the warrior protects it's wearer for only a brief second before giving away completely.  A small spurt of blood leaks out of the neck of the warrior before the wound is cauterized completely.

The helmeted head of the warrior lands a meter from where the rest of the body slumps.  With his death, the droid he had been riding falls silent and still.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeshua stares in stunned silence at the scene, his mouth hanging slightly ajar.  He'd never actually seen Sai-Cha performed on another living being, and it sent a shiver down his spine.  Though what really stunned him was that it had just been done in direct violation of their reason for even being in the fight in the first place.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

Anariel stands ready for a moment longer, lowering her saber as the body falls. The armored warrior had posed too great of a threat to attempt to take alive; anyone who could go toe to toe with four trained Jedi Knights was dangerous in the extreme...and that didn't include his fighter. Turning her gaze to the metallic beast that served as the warrior's mount, the consular eyes the thing carefully, trying to determine if it can act without its rider's command. Seeing it fall silent, Anariel deactivates her lightsaber, and takes a deep breath to calm herself from the combat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2008)

Voda begins the manoeuvrings to land in the second park.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 24, 2008)

After a moment Yeshua deactivates his own saber, holstering it and his blaster and running up behind his companion.  "Anariel!  Are you alright?  ... What... happened?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

"I'm fine," says Anariel, holstering her own weapon. "Though I would say we are in for quite a fight should the rest of the raiders prove as tough as this one." 

She moves to texamine he armored warrior's body, looking for any clues as to who he may be.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeshua follows after his peer, picking up the occupied helmet and carrying it over and setting it upright next to the body.  He speaks in a quiet voice, but concerned voice.  "Anariel...  We don't know anything about the enemy we're dealing with except that they are extremely dangerous.  We needed to question him... And..." He gazes down at the helmet.  "Sai-cha... What were you thinking?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2008)

"She did the right thing," Kestrel says pensively. "His armor somehow...slowed our lightsaber blades. And he was as strong as a rancor. If we hadn't fought with all our strength, he could have gotten either of us with just one moment of luck, or one unguarded instant."

"We'll have to find our answers some other way."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head.  "And the other will be the same.  Only next time they will likely be fully aware of us unless he somehow forgot to tell his allies what was happening to him...  The fights will just get harder from here, while the chance of getting one of them alone has likely vanished."  He shakes his head.  "We need to call for assistance.  It would be irresponsible to attempt to take on the rest of them alone."  He takes out his comlink and calls the bridge.  "Voda, it's Yeshua.  The fight's over.  We need to call in help though.  Just one of these guys was a struggle... We failed to capture the target alive."


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2008)

Lorem shuts his saber and hangs it back to his belt. "Kestrel is right. It was necessary." He kneels down to pick up the helmet and remove it from the head. At least with the head they can find out the enemy's species.

[sblock=OOC]Want to roll knowledge checks if Lorem recognices the species?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2008)

Kestrel shakes her head at Yeshua.

"Would you find some inner calm? We have no idea what's going on here yet. Before we start calling for help and assuming we can't get any information, lets go down to the planet and ask some people what's happening."


----------



## possum (Sep 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Lorem shuts his saber and hangs it back to his belt. "Kestrel is right. It was necessary." He kneels down to pick up the helmet and remove it from the head. At least with the head they can find out the enemy's species.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Want to roll knowledge checks if Lorem recognices the species?[/sblock]




Go ahead and roll, but I doubt you'd get anything unless you roll pretty high.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeshua stands and puts one hand on the shoulder of his young peer.  "Kestel. We know there are more of them here.  If just one of them was so dangerous that you felt we could not risk taking him alive, we surely can't defeat a group."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2008)

Kestrel's flinty blue eyes lock on Yeshua's.

"We don't -know- anything yet," she points out. "The raiders on the planet may be more like this, they may not be. Even if they are, we still have no idea what sort of help to ask for, because we don't know their numbers or tactics. You're being premature."


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







possum said:


> Go ahead and roll, but I doubt you'd get anything unless you roll pretty high.




Knowledge Species & Knowledge History (1d20+8=23, 1d20+14=20)

I rolled history too since it might be relevant, but neither was very good roll so that's propably no use anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Anariel nods in conjunction with Kestrel's words. "I am forced to agree with Kestrel. If the entire raiding party is such as this armored foe, and pilot fighters such as that one," she waves her hand toward the metal montrosity, "Then we may well be forced to call in help. If he was a leader, and the rest of his band are common mercenaries, then I think five Jedi Knights are more than sufficient to handle the threat."

The consular stands, and gives Yeshua a hard stare. "As far as what I was thinking in performing Sai-Cha, I was thinking that this foe posed a considerable threat to us all, and to our mission. His armor was resistant to our blades, and should he have decided to activate the weapon systems of his craft, we would all have been killed by the blast. We can seek our answers elsewhere..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2008)

"We know from the briefing that there are at least twenty of them and that blasters did not effect them.  This thing..." He gestures to the warrior's craft. "Or one like it, was flying overhead in our vision, and then those farmers were slaughtered by blaster fire and a large armored warrior wielding a vibro-axe in a matter of seconds.  A warrior who was clearly not this one.  We can't afford to wait until we are in another fight to call for backup.  This one will have warned them of us.  It's only a matter of time before more come."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

"We are Jedi Knights, Yeshua," says Anariel. "We were tasked with this mission, and it is our duty to restore order and deal with this threat. The Jedi Council would not have sent us if they did not believe we were capable of resolving this ourselves. And how long would it take for help to arrive? How many more innocents might be slaughtered while we wait for reinforcements? I for one intend to see that there are no further deaths, save those of the raiders."

With those words Anariel spins and moves to leave the bay. "Voda is landing the ship right now. Call for aid if you like, but I am going to investigate the site of the latest raid." The young woman turns and strides out of the bay, heading toward the nearest docking ramp.



*- Not trying to be antagonistic; I'm just playing up Anariel's impulsiveness and tendency to be headstrong.

- Also, Anariel will use Heal Self +10 to recover her vitality damage...I don't have my RCR handy, so I'll make the rolls either tonight or tomorrow when I am home.

- As an aside, I noticed that Voda's PC hasn't been posted to the Rogue's Gallery yet. *


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeshua hurries after his friend.  The insinuation of cowardice stings, but he is more concerned about her.  "Anariel wait!  Listen to me, please!  Taking reckless action will only lead to more deaths.  Ours.  We know that we are outnumbered, and this raider suggests that we are also significantly outmatched one for one.  If they have any more of those craft, what makes you think they won't use them on us en masse?  Their armor can withstand our lightsabers!  Do you understand that?  We need assistance, and the longer we wait to call the longer they'll take to get here.  We must call now!"  While for most of this, his voice has remained at a normal volume, though with a desperate tone, it suddenly becomes louder as if to emphasize what he says next.  "This is _not_ a matter of courage or cowardice!  Do not allow your pride to cloud your judgment."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

"Yeshua," says Anariel calmly. "I assure you, I am capable of taking care of myself, for the Force is my ally, and a powerful ally it is. I realize that you are new to knighthood, as are we all. But we are no longer Padawan learners. As Jedi Knights, we will often be expected to operate alone, and may find ourselves facing grave threats. It is our duty to find a way to defeat such threats. Make your call to the Jedi Council. However, we don't even know if the resources are available to aid us with this mission. In the meantime,  I will investigate the latest raid. The rest of you are welcome to come with me, or you can remain on the ship. Either way, I am going."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2008)

"I'll go," Kestrel says promptly. "Once we talk to the people down there, we'll have a better idea of what's going on."

She gazes at Yeshua with concern. He seemed fearful to her, especially about the armor and its strange resiliance.

"Not every problem's solution is a frontal assault," the young Jedi assures him. "These raiders may be too strong to confront directly, but we'll find a way to prevail."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2008)

Anariel nods at Kestrel. "Fear is the path to the Dark Side. We must face our fears, and seek answers as to who or what these raiders are, and what their goals may be."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeshua balks at his companions, and responds in a lecturing tone, as one might respond to children who should know better.  "Now you are accusing me of being afraid?  And what was it that motivated you to perform Sai-Cha on a lone, stunned opponent?  Get a grip!  If one nearly killed us, more than one _will_ kill us... and you want to rush into what appears to be a battle zone without even reporting in?  Telling me I'm just scared will not change that!  Just stop for a millisecond and _think_ about this!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2008)

Anariel frowns at Yeshua and shrugs "You are a Jedi Knight, capable of your own decisions. Kestrel and I have made ours. We will investigate this, and we will restore order here. And if I have to perform Sai-Cha on every last one of the raiders to do so, than that is exactly what I will do." The young woman marches several steps toward the airlock, before stopping for a parting thought. "And the warrior wasn't alone...even while stunned, he managed to control his fighter enough that it attacked me. Perhaps you aught to think about that next time you face one of these opponents. Only killing him disabled his war craft." With that, she turns back to the airlock and prepares to exit the ship, as soon as Voda finishes his landing procedures.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 30, 2008)

Lorem has been quiet all the time, looking at the head of their fallen enemy, and looking into his own memories about this mysterious race. Finally the consular stands up and pays attention to his friends' debate. "I too would advice caution my friends. There is no need for impatience. Although I don't think we need reinforcements either, we should take the time to contact the jedi archives and see if they can find us anything on this grey-skinned species." Lorem says as he raises the head. "I don't remember seeing anything like it before."

[sblock=OOC]I'm going by the assumption that it was a Taung as Possum hinted earlier, and as there were (IIRC) yet no other species of Mandalorians by this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

Anariel sighs and shakes her head. "That's fine, Lorem. But as Jedi, we are trained and expected to operate on our own; there is nothing to be lost in splitting our resources. You and Yeshua can contact the Council about reinforcements and about consulting the archives for more information on these raiders, and Kestrel and I will investigate the situation on the ground."


----------



## possum (Oct 2, 2008)

Just want to let you all know that I'm still here.  I'm watching you all and liking every second of it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

*Anariel is definitely ready to disembark and do some investigation, before she has to pull her lightsaber and go Dark Side on somebody's butt. *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2008)

"Well I managed to land this craft... Let's say the force guided me." Voda says by the com. "What happened down there? Are you all alive?" After a few moments Voda's voice sounds again in the com "I'll wait you in the cabin"


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Lorem picks his comm and answers to Voda. "We are alright. We had a contact to our raiders, and are now in possession of one of their crafts. Anariel and Kestrel are going to take a look outside and talk to the people. Would you open us a line to the Counsil. I and Yeshua need to ask their advice. We'll be there shortly."

[sblock=OOC]I too am loving all this clash of opinions. I foresee that in few decades Anariel and Lorem will be on opposing sides when deciding wether or not this young upstart called Revanchist should be listened .[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Well, I still want to argue, but I'm not one to let a debate die as long as there's any apparent point in continuing.  My next act would be to agree that the council does expect us to act on our own, but the council also expects lightsabers to cut through any type of personal armor without resistance, and vehicles to stay inert when they aren't being piloted.  Anariel's outlook is fundamentally flawed and her main disagreement with Yeshua is based on a misunderstanding...  Of course Yeshua isn't as argumentative as I am, so he'd most likely just let it go for now and hope she sees reason, because that _always_ works out great... [/sblock]

Yeshua closes his eyes and takes a deep long breath, then looks at Anariel again.  "Fine... just... be careful.  We'll join you as soon as we finish our report."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2008)

Voda goes over the communication panel an requests connection with the council room. "It is done Lorem"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
For what it is worth, a lot of Jedi (at least from the movies) seem to be very impulsive and always charging off into danger: Obi-Wan when he ignores the council and takes Anakin as a Padawan in Eposode I, Anakin when he disobeys orders to go after Obi-Wan w/Padame in Episode II, Luke when he rushes off to face Vader in Episode IV...etc, etc. 

Anariel is just acting like a Jedi! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC](OOC - For what it's worth, I think the next logical step is to go reconnoiter. This is our -job-. It's why we're here. Running back to the Council just because it's hard and we're scared doesn't speak well of the Jedi Order. And remember we're not planning an assault here, just a fact-finding expedition to one of the cities that's been raided.

And yeah, I realize Yesh is just asking us to contact the Council, and that's fine. I think it's premature...the intel we have so far isn't enough IMO to justify a report...but it's not a big deal. All they'll say is, "Dude, you're Jedi. Handle it." [/sblock]

Kestrel adds, "Lets call them and let them know who we are. I'd rather they didn't think this was another raid."


----------



## possum (Oct 2, 2008)

As Voda activates the comlink, an image of an ancient, gray-skinned being dressed in a simple Jedi robe.  He raises his sloped head and nods his head.  Surprisingly, when he speaks, the voice comes not from the audio emitters of the ship but from inside of your own minds.

"Greetings," Odann-Urr "says".  "I sense that something has come up with the mission?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

While the others contact Master Odan-Urr, Anariel exits the ship and out onto the landing platform. She stands a minute outside the airlock, looking about with her eyes, listening with her ears, and reaching out with the Force.


*Take 10 on See Force for an 18 result.
Listen +2, Spot +2 as necessary


Also, heal self check; 24, healing 9 vitality.

AC20, Vitality 39/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> For what it is worth, a lot of Jedi (at least from the movies) seem to be very impulsive and always charging off into danger: Obi-Wan when he ignores the council and takes Anakin as a Padawan in Eposode I, Anakin when he disobeys orders to go after Obi-Wan w/Padame in Episode II, Luke when he rushes off to face Vader in Episode IV...etc, etc.
> 
> Anariel is just acting like a Jedi!
> [/sblock]





[sblock=ooc]That was actually episode V, not IV.  Also, thank you for proving my point. [/sblock]



Shayuri said:


> [sblock=OOC](OOC - For what it's worth, I think the next logical step is to go reconnoiter. This is our -job-. It's why we're here. Running back to the Council just because it's hard and we're scared doesn't speak well of the Jedi Order. And remember we're not planning an assault here, just a fact-finding expedition to one of the cities that's been raided.
> 
> And yeah, I realize Yesh is just asking us to contact the Council, and that's fine. I think it's premature...the intel we have so far isn't enough IMO to justify a report...but it's not a big deal. All they'll say is, "Dude, you're Jedi. Handle it." [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Enemies that can single handedly give four Jedi Knights a hard time and wear lightsaber resistant armor aren't a big deal?[/sblock]

Yeshua returns to the bridge to give his report.  "Greetings Master.  We have encountered the enemy, they are definitely an unknown force.  The one we encountered wore armor that withstood our lightsabers and held his own against four of us before Anariel performed Sai-Cha on him.  He also flew a strange craft that seemed able to act without the pilot aboard.  We have the body and the craft in our hanger now...  I tried to convince Anariel and Kestrel to wait until we made our report before continuing the mission, but they wouldn't listen.  They've gone off by themselves...  I felt it was necessary to report our findings in case something were to happen to us.  We may be able to defeat the enemy ourselves if we can isolate them, or if the others are not anywhere near as dangerous as the one we've fought, but I am certain that we will not be able to defeat a group of them."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> [sblock=ooc]That was actually episode V, not IV.  Also, thank you for proving my point. [/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]
Is was a mistype...I know my Episodes as well as anyone. And yes, I may have proved your point, but I also proved mine: Jedi are not afraid to enter dangerous situations. And they don't need to check in with the council over an broken shoelace. 

(Although I suppose stripping the Exile of his ability to use the Force shows that in some special circumstances, there are actually repercussions for ignoring the council's orders.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Is was a mistype...I know my Episodes as well as anyone. And yes, I may have proved your point, but I also proved mine: Jedi are not afraid to enter dangerous situations. And they don't need to check in with the council over an broken shoelace.
> 
> (Although I suppose stripping the Exile of his ability to use the Force shows that in some special circumstances, there are actually repercussions for ignoring the council's orders.)
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]You make it sound like the examples you gave _didn't_ result in horrible consequences...   I mean, you don't actually think that right?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

After Yeshua has given the report Lorem takes his turn with the master.

"I would like to request an inquiry of the archives. I will send along images and data of the adversary we encountered. If there's anything useful to be found about what we're dealing with, could you contact us back master."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]You make it sound like the examples you gave _didn't_ result in horrible consequences...   I mean, you don't actually think that right?[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC]
Of course it resulted in some bad experiences; but without those decisions, everything wouldn't have worked out in the end. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know...  The way I see it, everything worked out in the end despite those instances, not because of them. Luke wouldn't have lost his lightsaber and his hand if he hadn't charged off to fight Vader against Yoda's wishes.  He would have continued to train and become stronger than Vader.  If Anakin hadn't run off after Obi-Wan against the council's wishes then he wouldn't have been captured and Mace Windu might not have lead all those Jedi into an ambush, where significant numbers of them were killed.  If Obi-Wan had never chosen to train Anakin against the council's wishes then he wouldn't have annihilated the Jedi Order, and neither of those two previous things would have happened.  That's like saying that if Issildur hadn't taken the one ring then Frodo would have never destroyed it himself, and fixed everything.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2008)

(OOC - Oh my god...please...I beg you...both of you...either move this to the OOC thread or at -least- work some IC content in!)

When no one reacts to her suggestion, Kestrel tries to raise the settlement they're landing near to let them know that they're Jedi and here to help, not raiders coming to ransack and plunder them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I think no one is responding to your suggestion because everyone but Anariel is on the bridge talking with the Jedi Master, while you and her are standing in the airlock.  You couldn't really open communications from there, I don't think.  At least that's what I think...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Anariel, having exited the ship, continues to look around the landing platform...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

(OOC - What, we don't have commlinks? )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: Hm, I figure comlinks are allot like those little walkie talkies that can only talk tp each other, while the comm system on the ship is more like a full on radio/phone or what have you...  Or do you mean that you suggest it over the comm link to us on the bridge?


----------



## possum (Oct 4, 2008)

No, it's possible to have the comlink get a message from the main com.

The aged and wise Jedi master lowers his head as he receives the images sent by Lorem.  "I get very little information," he states about a minute later.  "The closest image I can see are illustrations from old myths and legends of Coruscanti history.  Humans and a being somewhat like this engaged in battle for the city back when it was all green."

***

Outside of the ship, Anariel can see plumes of smoke rising from distant high-rises, and see red beams of energy coming from one about 1.5 kilometers away.  A larger, yellow ball of energy comes from street level, detonating around the level of the shooter.  Through the Force, you can feel the small ripples of a life extinguished.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 5, 2008)

Yesha stares at the master with no small amount of confusion. "So then... we're fighting a myth?  Er, so how does it go?"


----------



## possum (Oct 5, 2008)

"Many myths and legends do have their basis in reality, Yeshua," the Jedi master replies.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeshua waits for the master to answer his second question.


----------



## possum (Oct 5, 2008)

"They were banished by a larger than life hero," Ood-Bnar finishes the question.  "More than likely a real person nearly deified by years of retelling, although it's possible that it was a Force-sensitive.  Quite frankly, we just don't know."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

Anariel activates her commlink to send a message to her companions. "There is still fighting going on here. I can feel people dying. I'm going to go do what I can to help. We may still be able to save some of these people; if you want to come, now is the time." With that, the young Jedi consular jogs off in the direction of the firefight, her lightsaber in hand and ready to be activated.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2008)

*"Unsettling at best."* Comments Voda *"What do you wish from us now master Ood-Bnar?"*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 6, 2008)

"Damn it, Wait Anariel!"  Yeshua responds futilely.  "Master, we must cut this short.  We can't allow Anariel and Kestrel to engage these beings alone."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

So it is up to us to find out how to battle myths and to make sure that future generations have more information if they are forced to same situation. We will keep you informed master.

With that and a bow Lorem turns to leave the ship to help Anariel and Kestrel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2008)

Voda sighs *"Humans, always inpatient and moving." *the krevaaki walks calmly after the other two.


----------



## possum (Oct 8, 2008)

As the group of Jedi walk down the deserted city streets, they are able to see even more destruction.  Crashed airspeeders have started light fires, blackening durasteel and other building materials.  Abandoned pets sometimes race in and out of your vision, now left to their own means for their survival.

Listen checks, please.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 8, 2008)

19

My monitor just died so my posting will be slow until I can work out how to get a new one.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

Kestrel prowls the city alongside Anariel, and despite herself feels a tinge of unease. The devastation is so complete. Once again she wonders why...where was the reason for this? What could raiders gain from it? Maybe it was motivated by more than just a desire for stolen goods.

She searches for her center, and finds peace. The will of the Force would prevail.

(Listen: 11  Roll Lookup )


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

*It should just be Kestrel and Anariel, right? The others should be several minutes 
behind, based on their call to the council? Or did they already catch up?*


Anariel is glad of Kestrel's presence as they move through the deserted streets of the settlement, toward the source of the firefight. She was good in a fight, and she knew that protecting innocent civilians was as important as finding out who these raiders were. Moving through the debris quickly, but with caution, Anariel keeps her focus, listening and searching for any signs of danger.


*Listen: 19*


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2008)

By the time of this encounter, the rest have pretty much caught up.  Probably just a few meters behind.

"...one of them?" Anariel and Yeshua are to barely make out from behind a pile of rubble about half a block to your right.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeshua immediately stops, draws his lightsaber, and looks towards the source of the sound.  If they are survivors, then this should be a reassuring sight, if they are enemies, he'll be that much readier.  Thinking about it for a second, he remembers that none of the enemy seem to speak basic, so chances are it's survivors.  Slowly he walks towards the rubble, and calls out.  "We're representatives of the Jedi Council.  We were sent here to investigate the call for assistance from this system...  Do you have injured?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2008)

Listen: 25


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bummer, I was hoping for a nice dramatic scene with a lot of innocent deaths, that could have been avoided had we not waiting to call the Council. *


Anariel turns with Yeshua toward the sound of the voices, but as the guardian moves to investigate, she stands still, searching for any signs of danger. She holds her lightsaber ready in hand, though not ignited, and scans the road ahead.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2008)

*Well Anariel didn't wait for the council.  So anything that happened after we had caught up to her would have been unavoidable either way.  There's also the fact that we could barely kill one of these enemies without dying ourselves, so really the most we could have done against enough of them to kill allot of innocents in a short amount of time would be to get killed along with them.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> *Well Anariel didn't wait for the council.  So anything that happened after we had caught up to her would have been unavoidable either way.  There's also the fact that we could barely kill one of these enemies without dying ourselves, so really the most we could have done against enough of them to kill allot of innocents in a short amount of time would be to get killed along with them.*




*OOC: Alright, I'm kind of tired of arguing...let is suffice to say that you and I have a difference of opinion on how Jedi should act. One last though...I've posted an analysis of the fight with the Mandolorian below:

[sblock=Analysis of combat vrs Mandolorian]
Round 1
Mandolorian hits Kestrel for 13 vitality
Kestrel hits Mandolorian for 19 vitality
Anariel uses Battlemind
Yeshua waits
Lorem waits

Round 2
Mandolorian hits Kestrel for 16 vitality
Kestrel hits Mandolorian twice for a total of 26 vitality
Anariel hits Mandolorian for 11 vitality
Yeshua misses
Lorem misses

Round 3
Mandolorian misses Anariel and Kestrel
Kestrel hits Mandolorian twice for 32 vitality
Anariel attacked, but not sure what she did as I asked Possom to make the rolls this round
Yeshua hits with stun bolt (stuns Mandoloria 1 round)
Lorem waits

Round 4
Mandolorian stunned this round
Basilisk hits Anariel for 20 vitality
Kestrel hits Mandolorian twice for 30 vitality 
Anariel kills Mandolorian[/sblock]

As you can see, the entire combat was Anariel and Kestrel (mainly Kestrel) against the Mandolorian, save for the 1 round stun Yeshua got on the last round of combat.  So yes, I CERTAINLY DO think that Kestrel and Anariel can handle a lone Mandolorian by themselves. Maybe even more than one. *


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2008)

(...OOC...thread? Beh.)

Kestrel, already with lightsaber in hand, turns to face the noise though she doesn't ignite it.

"Yeshua, you'll frighten them," she rebukes gently. Then more loudly, "Please come out. We won't hurt you."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeshua turns back to Kestrel momentarily to cock an eyebrow at her but returns his gaze forward without speaking.


----------



## possum (Oct 13, 2008)

A middle-aged man stands up from behind the barrier, blaster rifle in his hand.  "Jedi!" he says, beckoning you to join him.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Anariel moves closer to the man. "What had happened here? Tell us what you know, and quickly...there is still fighting nearby."



*I also found another picture to use for Anariel, this time wearing more appropriate garb than the old one...what do you think?*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: The only only force user I know of with a yellow lightsaber is Yun the sith from Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight... :\  Nice action pic though.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2008)

Kestrel stays with Anariel, brightening at seeing the survivor. She doesn't add anything, satisfied with the questions asked by others for now, but she does stay on the alert for danger.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> OOC: The only only force user I know of with a yellow lightsaber is Yun the sith from Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight... :  Nice action pic though.





*OOC: Yeah, but I've mentioned multiple times in posts through the game that Anariel has a yellow lightsaber, so I think it is okay. Also, though it isn't "canon," I believe that yellow is the traditional color of a Jedi Sentinel's weapon, whereas green is for Consulars and blue for Guardians.
*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 14, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Yeah, but I've mentioned multiple times in posts through the game that Anariel has a yellow lightsaber, so I think it is okay. Also, though it isn't "canon," I believe that yellow is the traditional color of a Jedi Sentinel's weapon, whereas green is for Consulars and blue for Guardians.
> *




OOC: They do say that in KotOR, but then again, Sentinels don't even exist outside of KotOR and it goes against the movies where it generally seems that blue is the color used by newbie Jedi while green is the color they use if they have to build a new one.  Anyway, I don't actually care too much about the color.  It's a cool pic.  Also slightly animeish I think.


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2008)

Zayne Carrick uses a yellow lightsaber.  Personally, I don't care what color the lightsaber blade is.

"They arrived here, it seems so long ago," the man replies.  "It's nothing I've ever seen..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

"We need details," says Anariel, taking a step closer to the man. "How many of them? How are they armed and armored? Do they have vehicles?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

Kestrel looks around as a gust of wind tugs at her unruly white hair and makes a lonely sigh through the buildings and debris.

"We're exposed here," she says, shading her eyes against the spray of dust. The young Jedi Knight focuses on the survivor and asks, "Is there somewhere we can go that's safer?"


----------



## possum (Oct 16, 2008)

The man motions towards a ruined building.  "The attack on this city began a few days ago.  Before then, there were reports of attacks on other communities.  The planetary militia has already fled to the next town on the town; keeping up a hit and run attack against them.  They kept a squad here, though.  Last I heard they're holed up somewhere downtown.

They are extremely heavily armored," he adds.  "And they have these flying machines.  I'm sure you've seen them."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeshua looks at Anariel and Kestrel questioningly, then turns to follow the survivor.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

Anariel gestures off into the distance, where she had seen the blaster fire. "What about the militia? We should go to their aid, and help them drive off the enemy..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2008)

"Regardless, we should not stand out in the open.  There are more of those craft, and I'm sure their pilots will be happy to vaporize us if they get the chance."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

Anariel nods, and moves to follow the man into the ruined building. She keeps ready, though, wary of being led into a trap.


----------



## possum (Oct 18, 2008)

The man pauses once inside the safety of the building.  He warns you along the way, pointing up the trip mines that he and his fellow fighters had placed.  "Someone from the militia stayed with every major group, too, giving us a crash course in how to run an insurgency.  Those were the only things he was able to teach us before one of those kriffing flying beasts took out the building he was in.  Thankfully, they weren't able to locate the rest of us.  

Once again, It's good to see the Jedi here."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Kestrel nods at the man as she thinks about the situation. It wasn't pretty, but there was some hope.

"How many people are left in the city? Maybe we can get them into our starship and evacuate them to orbit until the situation here is under control. Also, since moving around in the open in the streets doesn't sound like a good idea, are there other ways? I'm thinking under the streets in sewer or maintenance tunnels."

Finally she adds, "And...have you been able to tell what it is they're after? Is it just conquest?"


----------



## possum (Oct 18, 2008)

"I honestly don't know," the rebel answers.  "The city held 23,000.  Some of them are hiding without fighting, others," he adds with a large amount of disdain, "surrendered.  Last I heard, they're being held in an automated prison camp several kilometers from here.  Others," he says with a grim smile, "fight."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2008)

"As we will fight," says Anariel, with a grim nod. Looking to Kestrel, the jeid consular smiles. "Guerilla tactics would be best...if we can find maintenance tunnels or such, that would be an ideal way of travelling. Otherwise, we can stick to the shadows, and move from building to building, using cover. We should try to strike small groups of these raiders. And we should make it a priority to raid the prison camp, and free the prisoners."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2008)

"We should observe the camp first before we try to free anyone.  If the prisoners aren't being mistreated it might be better to let them stay there for now.  They did surrender after all."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2008)

"We'll definitely need to get information on the prison," Kestrel agrees. "But I think we should try to get them out. Maybe we can use the corvette to evacuate them to orbit. Otherwise the raiders could use them as hostages against any real resistance."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

"You do remember that I am indistinguishable from my nonsentient cousins if I so choose." Lorem suggests to the others. "I can take a look at the camp without them knowing."

[sblock=OOC]Well, Lorem is a tree afterall. He could just peek over the walls. Especially if the forestline isn't very far.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

Anariel nods at Lorem's suggestion. "Excellent idea, Lorem. First, though, I think we need to make our way to the fire fight that seemed to be happening a short way from here, and see if we can offer the resistance some support. Perhaps we can fall on the raiders from behind while they are focused on their targets, and take them by surprise."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

Kestrel listens to her companions, then regards their guide.

"Is there a leadership of the fighters that we could speak to?" she asks. "We'd like to coordinate our efforts with your soldiers if we can."


----------



## possum (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry for the delay everyone, I had to buy a new computer after my old one crashed.  At least there's a bright side to this all: I can finally play the Knights of the Old Republic series as well as Empire at War.  

"There is," the leader of the small band replies.  "We don't have his com code, however.  We don't even know if he's still alive.  At least it appears that some of his troops are, though, from the sounds of some of that fighting out there."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2008)

Kestrel nods.

"I agree with Anariel then. We should find and reinforce the other fighters, then make plans to attack the prisons."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2008)

Anariel nods. "And the sooner, the better. I don't like the militia's chances against these raiders. They are extremely resilient, adeptly trained, and well armed. We stand a much better chance against them then this city's defenders."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 31, 2008)

"Well then, if that is the consensus let us not waste time.  You people should keep hidden for now.  And be quieter.  We heard you speaking about us before you even came out."


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2008)

"Yes, Master Jedi," one of the insurgents says as the group begins to leave.  "Good luck.  If you're headed out there you're gonna need it."

Walking outside, you can feel the autumn wind begin to blow in softly from the central downtown area, carrying with it the odor of smoke.  The sound of blaster fire wafts in as well, the same with the concussive blasts of some type of explosive.  Overhead, a lone rider guides the same type of droid/starfighter that you had encountered earlier.  The insectile monstrosity dips low several blocks away from you, and begins to strafe a street without mercy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2008)

"May the Force be with you." says Yeshua to the armed civilians in parting.  "... No one should have to suffer this..." He mutters once they have left. "It's... absurd."  Watching the aircraft with a pained expression, he indicates to the others that they should avoid it.  "We have nothing that could take it down.  It'll shred us as easily as the militia.  At least with the warriors we can fight back.  Maybe even find a big enough weapon."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 3, 2008)

"The Force will guide us." Lorem reassures the man and the others also.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

"Indeed," agrees Anariel. "Let's move toward the firefight, but keep to cover." With that, she runs out into the street, ducking and dodging between items of cover as she makes her way down the block.


----------



## possum (Nov 9, 2008)

Lorem barely gets a sliver of warning several blocks away from the rebel hideaway when a blaster bolt singes only slightly the bark on his left side.  Half a centimeter more, and it would have been more than a slight "flesh" wound.  (-6 VP, missed on confirming the crit.)

It's followed by three other shots, one aimed at Voda, the other at Yeshua, and the final one pointed straight towards Anariel.  These hit safely at the duracrete streets.

Yeshua has a chance to deflect the shot back in the general direction of its firer.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

*Possum, has it been an hour since our battle on the ship ended? If so, Anariel would have used heal self again in an attempt to be in prime condition...let me know.*


----------



## possum (Nov 13, 2008)

Thought I'd already replied to this...  It has indeed been an hour, so go ahead and heal yourself some more.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

Anariel's lightsaber is immediately lit as she crouches behind whatever cover is available, and looks down the street toward the source of the blaster bolts.


*Heal Self check; 25, healing 16 vitality.

AC20, Vitality 55/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2008)

Kestrel dives behind a duracrete boulder...rubble from some damaged building, and squints her pale blue eyes slightly as she scans the scene, trying to find where the shots are coming from.

"I don't suppose any of you ever mastered that lightsaber throwing trick the masters use sometimes?" she asks with a grin.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

Anariel draws her Caliban in her other hand as she scans ahead for a target. "Afraid not, Kestrel...but that's what this is for." She nods to the heavy blaster pistol now in her hand.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2008)

Lorem takes cover where he can find one and scans the area where the shots came with his eyes.


----------



## possum (Nov 16, 2008)

As the Jedi scan the street ahead, they are able to see the source of the blaster fire.  Wearing a somewhat scaled down version of the fierce warrior encountered only hours ago are six shooters.  Two of the shooters fire at you with their blaster rifles, but are short several meters.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

*Possom, how far away are the enemy?*


----------



## possum (Nov 17, 2008)

About 12 meters


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Kestrel frowns. She has a blaster pistol as well, but that seems very flimsy to her in the face of this opposition. They needed grenades, or...

She scans the surroundings, looking for possibilities...maybe weakened walls or structures that could be collapsed onto the squad with a few lightsaber swings, or a vehicle who's fuel tank could be made into an improvised bomb by chucking it into their midst with the Force...

(OOC - Basically looking for environmental hazards that could be used to inflict area damage on 'em. If ya need a roll, just ask.)


----------



## possum (Nov 21, 2008)

There are a few crashed landspeeders on the street.  Unfortunately, the ones that are there are being used for cover by both you and the armored warriors.

One building next to the warriors possibly could be used to capsize down upon them, but it might not hit them.  There may also still be civilians inside of it still.

Another option is a large garbage bin (think big dumpster) sitting within 5 meters of you.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

"Cover me," says Anariel to Kestrel. The young woman waits a moment, and then sprints out from behind her duracrete shelter, toward the large metal garbage bin a few meters away.



*I'm assuming here that sprinting to the large bin will also bring Anariel closer to the Mandolorians...if that isn't correct, let me know, and I'll change my post."*


----------



## possum (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I need suppression fire rolls from whoever's going to cover Anariel as she moves to get a grip on the dumpster.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Suppression fire: 18  Roll Lookup

Kestrel is taken aback by Anariel running out there, but to her credit she doesn't hesitate. She draws the small blaster pistol from her side...a weapon she's hardly ever used off the training course...and fires at the Mandalorians, hoping more to confuse and disorganize their response than to actually bring one of those behemoths with that small weapon.

She keeps that up until Anariel's under cover again.

(OOC - Hee...I had meant to use the Force to grab it and throw it...but that works too. Sorry I was so slow there. Had some slowdown as Thanksgiving came down the pike.)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hee...I had meant to use the Force to grab it and throw it...but that works too. Sorry I was so slow there. Had some slowdown as Thanksgiving came down the pike.)





*I considered that too, but the rules are fairly poor for using Move Object for attak purposes...*


----------



## possum (Dec 1, 2008)

Kestrel's shots force the lone open Mandalorian to quickly take cover behind a pile of rubble instead of shooting towards the charging Anariel.  Seeing the charge, he pulls a vibroblade out of its sheath from behind his cover.

His fellows fire again, hitting your own cover.  The stalemate continues.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC]I guess there's no plants around?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2008)

*How close is Anariel to the Madolorians now that she is behind the garbage bin?*


----------



## possum (Dec 4, 2008)

No plants, and the Mandos are about 6 meters away from the dumpster.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

Anariel calls upon the Force for clarity in the coming fight, and holsters her pistol. She then takes her lightsaber in both hands, and rushes out from behind her cover to engage the armored foes. She can only hope her companions will follow.

As she nears the first enemy, she strikes with lightning quickness, her lightsaber cutting through the air with deadly efficiency.


*This is technically two rounds worth of actions:

R1 - Battlemind check: 17 (take 10 + 7) for +3 attack, holster blaster (still behind cover, here)

R2 - Anariel moves to engage closest enemy (4-6 meters, I believe), lightsaber vrs Madolorian, and then use Heroic Surge to allow a second attack.

Attack 1: 17 
Damage: 14

Attack 2: 30 (threat)
Confirm Critical: 23 (I'm guessing that this is good enough for a crit)
Damage" 20 (directly to WOUND points; I simply took the first three die of my 6d8 roll here, because I spaced that crits in Star Wars do wound point damage, and not double damage)


AC20, Vitality 50/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2008)

When Anariel makes her move, Kestrel doesn't hesitate. She drops her blaster and concentrates for a moment on the Force, filling herself with light until it feels as if she could fly. And then she _moves._

The young Jedi Knight blurs as she crosses the space between her and the armored warriors. Her lightsaber flashes to life in a brilliant arc, whirling and lashing out at her first target right on Anariel's heels!

(activating Burst of Speed and closing into melee! If this requires a Charge, even with BoS on, then add 2 to the attack roll and Defense will be 20 instead of 22 this round. 24 to hit, 14 damage. Roll Lookup )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2008)

Lorem gives cover fire to his more combat oriented friends.

(ooc: attack +5 with blaster.)


----------



## possum (Dec 14, 2008)

Kestrel's strike slips through the majority of the armored warrior's defenses, only to scrape slightly against his armor as he moves.  Lorem's shot aimed at keeping the Mandos under cover does the opposite effect, landing two meters away from Kestrel (damn 1s...)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

possum said:


> Kestrel's strike slips through the majority of the armored warrior's defenses, only to scrape slightly against his armor as he moves.  Lorem's shot aimed at keeping the Mandos under cover does the opposite effect, landing two meters away from Kestrel (damn 1s...)





*And what about Anariel's critical?*


----------



## possum (Dec 16, 2008)

*Unless I'm wrong, I think we're still on the first round.  The crit was in Round two.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

possum said:


> *Unless I'm wrong, I think we're still on the first round.  The crit was in Round two.*





*Ah, my confusion. I had read Shayuri's comments as having Kestrel charge the same round as Anariel moves to engage...*


----------



## greenstar (Dec 17, 2008)

OOC: I've followed this game and I've noticed Voda Vosa hasn't posted. Is it okay if I take over his character? I've never played Star Wars before but I'll be getting the rulebook for Christmas and I know the d20 system.


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2008)

Seconds later, Anariel rushes to join her compatriot in battle, and with a flash of her lightsaber, Mandalorian topples dead to the ground, a large gash opened up in his chest.

His compatriots fire once again, still missing the Jedi.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2008)

*Anariel Tyri, Jedi Consular*

Her first opponent dead, Anariel doesn't hesitate before engaging the next. If nothing else, it would at least make it harder for them to hit her with a blaster. Her lightsaber burns a golden yellow as it flashes through the air, and the young Jedi Consular's aim is dead on... 


*2 meter step (as necessary), lightsaber vrs next Madolorian
Battlemind, round 2 of 10 (+3 attack)

Attack 1: 31 (THREAT) 
Damage: 20
Confirm: 18 (Possible Critical)


AC20, Vitality 50/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2008)

"Apologies Kestrel!" Lorem shouts for his friend as he fumbles with the blaster and hits dangerously close to her. Now that both have engaged the enemy Lorem too switches to lightsaber and moves in.


----------



## possum (Dec 22, 2008)

Anariel charges into the fray with the other Mandalorians, her lightsaber flashing in the air and killing another one of her armored foes.

Ouch...  I thought that the numbers would be a little more challenging, but I guess not.


----------



## greenstar (Dec 22, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

possum said:


> Ouch...  I thought that the numbers would be a little more challenging, but I guess not.





I think it is just that Anariel has gotten a couple of lucky hits. Her combat ability seems to come in spurts, and then she doesn't hit anything for a long time. LOL.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

greenstar said:


> I know this is risky without a rulebook yet...tell me if I got something wrong so I can edit. I was given the go ahead to join the game.




FYI...make sure you are getting the RCR rulebook if you are planning on playing in this game; we are NOT using the "newest" set of rules.


----------



## greenstar (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't worry I'm not getting the saga edition.


----------



## greenstar (Dec 26, 2008)

Since no one corrected me I'm going to assume I didn't do anything wrong. What is the order for this battle? And my relative told me my RCR was delayed and I will get it sometime in the next week or two.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

(OOC - Greenstar, first, I think your comments are better suited to the OOC forum for this game. Second, I think it's inappropriate for you to "take over" Voda before the GM has declared Voda formally absent from the game. Third, I think it's -especially- bad courtesy to make a statement like "because no one objected, I'll just assume it's okay" or words to that effect, especially during a slow-posting time like the holidays.

Possum, sorry for the holdup. Kestrel and Anariel are in the thick of things if I read this right, but I'm unclear on how many opponents are still standing, and what their conditions are. I'll post as soon as I have a tactical snapshot of that info. Thanks. )


----------



## greenstar (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry... I'll edit. I...will do better.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Possum, sorry for the holdup. Kestrel and Anariel are in the thick of things if I read this right, but I'm unclear on how many opponents are still standing, and what their conditions are. I'll post as soon as I have a tactical snapshot of that info. Thanks. )




*OOC: Hey Shayuri! My understanding is that there were six Mandolorians...Anariel has dropped two of them, and Kestrel has wounded a third (pending her actions this round, of course).*


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2008)

To my memory, that would be correct.  And, unless I'm missing a post, I'm needing Kestrel's next actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2009)

(OOC, thanks for the update. Easy to lose my place over the holidays. )

Fighting in close quarters, Kestrel is forced to dodge the falling body of Anariel's latest kill, putting her off-aim in her slash at the wounded warrior before her!

(lightsaber attack: 16 to hit, 17 damage)
Roll Lookup


----------



## greenstar (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm afraid my RCR is STILL delayed by Amazon, and unless it comes tommorrow or in a few days I can't join in until after the fight unless I pulled another stunt by looking up lightsaber damage in a roundabout way, so don't wait for me.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2009)

OOC: Just waiting for possom to update the round with Kestrel's actions so we can proceed to the next round.


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2009)

Kestrel's blade fells another armored warrior.  Those remaining quickly begin to fall back, unloading their rifles in your general direction, hoping to slow you down.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2009)

Anariel rushes after the nearest of the warriors, hoping his armor slows him down enough for her to catch him. Her lightsaber flashes, but her aim is not as perfect this time as her previous strikes had been...



*move (as necessary), lightsaber vrs next Madolorian
Battlemind, round 3 of 10 (+3 attack)

Attack 1: 19 
Damage: 11

AC20, Vitality 50/58, Wounds 14/14
*


----------



## possum (Jan 9, 2009)

The Mandalorian sidesteps the attack with only split seconds to spare, a small wisp of smoke rising from his smoldering cloak.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

*OOC: Shayuri, Voda, Blackrat? Have we lost everyone?*


----------



## greenstar (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally got the book. Gonna try to bring this back to life. 

Voda plunges into the battle, joining his comrades with his lightsaber.

*Battlemind *Roll Lookup *+4*
*Attack* Roll Lookup
*Damage* Roll Lookup

Still trying to figure out the rules. Can I spend a Force Point on Battlemind? It's not on Voda's character sheet but I'm adding it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Lorem is almost stunned by the wrath of his friend. Attacking a fleeing enemy. "Anariel, no! They are fleeing, it is not our way to press the attack."

[sblock=OOC]Well, Lorem is a consular. He is quite adamant in the "fight only to defend" rule.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2009)

"We can't leave them behind," Kestrel reminds Lorem. "They'll flank us as we encounter more, and harry us from the rear."

She too gives chase, leaping over the smoldering remains of some kind of small vehicle to slash at one of the retreating warriors!

(Attack 20, damage 14)
Roll Lookup

(OOC - Once again, I find myself in a position of needing to apologize. It's been a difficult week, and I've fallen behind in more than just this game...even so, I am sorry that this game has slipped twice in such rapid succession.)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Anariel is a consular as well...but a consular designed with a guardian in mind! When we first started the game, everyone wanted to be guardians, so I chose a consular. But then somehow we ended up with more consulars than guardians.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 18, 2009)

The Jedi group leap up from their cover, some of their lightsabers spinning in effort to strike down the retreating Mandalorians.  Voda's strike is uneffective, but Kestrel manages to nearly hit one of them.

The one that Kestrel nearly hit turns around, a vibroblade in his hand.  He slashes towards the Jedi, barely grazing her (-7 VP).  The others keep on running.


----------



## greenstar (Jan 22, 2009)

How many Mandalorians are left?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2009)

Anariel continues pressing the attack, hoping to take down the rest of the strangely armored warriors.

*Possom, can you roll for me this time around...I have really bad internet access for the next few days.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2009)

Kestrel recoils from the attack, but on verifying that she's not seriously hurt rushes to Anariel's side and continues the assault!

(Will post rolls from home this evening. )


----------



## possum (Jan 25, 2009)

Anariel's blade slices just slightly into a fleeing warrior's body, not seeming to affect him in the slightest.  The other two continue running.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2009)

(hee...before this goes on any farther, lemme ask this...given our relative speeds, do we have any chance of getting all these guys? Cuz if not, we should get back to going to help, I think. )


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (hee...before this goes on any farther, lemme ask this...given our relative speeds, do we have any chance of getting all these guys? Cuz if not, we should get back to going to help, I think. )




*Excellent Point*


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2009)

((I extremely doubt that you'll be able to catch up with all of the Mandalorians before they're able to escape.))


----------



## greenstar (Jan 29, 2009)

"What do you think is the best course of action? They have a good chance of getting away, and they will likely tell others to be alert for us." Voda says to the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2009)

Lorem consentrates on the Force to detect the lifesigns of nearby plants and then reaches out to them, subtly influencing their structure and calls them to create a branching web  infront of the fleeing enemies.

ooc: Plant Surge 1d20+8=19
4 meter radius area, DC 15 reflex save or can't move. Cost 1 VP.
Power of the Jedi p.14


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2009)

*Aren't there only two Mandolorians left? The one Anariel is currently engaged with and the other that is fleeing? There were only six to start with, and we've killed either 3 or 4 of them so far...*


----------



## possum (Feb 7, 2009)

Lorem reaches towards the decorative plants lining the street as the armored warriors flee.  The hedge's branches grow supernaturally long, and quickly wrap themselves around their legs.  They fall to the ground, reaching for their blades to try and cut themselves free.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

Anariel presses the attack, hoping to drop another of the strangely armored warriors before they can escape to raise the alarm.


*
move (as necessary), lightsaber vrs Madolorian
Battlemind, round 5 of 10 (+3 attack)

Attack 1: 20 
Damage: 16
*


----------



## possum (Feb 16, 2009)

The attacked Mandalorian still writhes in his entanglements.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2009)

Kestrel shakes her head.

"Anariel, there's no time! They need us at the front! We can't delay any longer!"

Even so, she doesn't abandon her friend and fellow Jedi, waiting instead to see what Anariel will do before committing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Anariel turns her gaze back to Kestrel, and nods at her companion. "Then let us get to the front."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2009)

Kestrel nods and whirls to sprint back to where the other Jedi are taking cover.

"Come on, we have to hurry!" she exhorts them, and heads out for the main battle again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Anariel follows Kestrel, her long hair flowing out behind her, and her gleaming lightsaber in hand.


----------



## possum (Feb 24, 2009)

As you approach the front, the desolation of the landscape gets worse.  Some buildings, that once stood several stories tall, exist now only as chunks of rubble littering the streets.  The sound of blaster fire gets louder, as well as the occasional sound of slugthrowers being fired.

Minutes later, you arrive at the main cause of all the noise.  Warriors, all wearing the same matching armor with personalized touches race through the rubble, firing across the rubble at the planet's militia.  It's a stalemate at the moment, the kind that is frequent with trench-like warfare.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

Anariel takes cover, and looks out to survey the scene. She looks for any weaknesses in the enemy's lines, and for any way to approach them unsee from their position.

*Knowledge: Tactics +4*


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2009)

Anariel can try to sneak through the makeshift trenches of rubble to reach either the Mando or militia side.  It's slightly risky, however.  Inside, though, with all likelyhood it'll be close-quarters combat.  You'd probably hold the advantage in that case.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

Kestrel crouches down just beside and slightly behind Anariel, squinting slightly as she takes in the situation. In the end she trusts Anariel's age and experience a bit more than her own though, and she asks softly, "What should we do? Go engage the enemy, or meet up with the defenses?"


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 2, 2009)

Hunched over the two like a tree that he sort of is, Lorem gives his opinion. "Letting the populace know they have back up is more important than taking out few attackers. It will help reassure their spirits and morale is important factor in these kind of times."


----------



## greenstar (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry about absence, RL leaving not as much time for rping as I like. I think I'll have enough time to post again.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 3, 2009)

"It might be best to help the defense. I think humans have a saying, 'four heads are better than one.' Or was it two?" Voda says.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

Anariel nods to herself, as if coming to a decision. "We join up with the militia so we can get a situation report. Plus, we have an advantage over the enemy in close quarters, where we'd likely have to fight in hand to hand combat. Out there in the trenches...even a Jedi can be overwhelmed by combined blaster fire." With a shrug, the brave young jedi knight begins to lead the way toward the militia's defensive position.


----------



## possum (Mar 6, 2009)

You race across the brief amount of open space between yourselves and the trenches, Mandalorian blaster fire quickly headed your way.  It impacts safely in front of you, and everyone is able to reach safety with ease.

The makeshift trenches maze around the area and, for a moment, you may slightly wonder if you've accidentally taken a path that would lead you to the front of the armored warriors.  

"Grenade!" you hear yelled in Basic from meters away, letting you know that you have chosen the right path.  You can soon see a group of two humans firing towards the enemy side.  One sees you and raises his rifle in your general direction in safety.  "Identify yourselve!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2009)

Anariel stops, and raises her hands to show that she means the guards no harm. "I am Anariel Tyri. We have been sent on behalf of the Jedi Order to provide aid. We must speak with your commander."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Kestrel nods at Anariel's introduction, then looks around to take in the situation. Though no stranger to the delicate flow of personal combat, Kestrel finds herself taken aback by the bleakness of actual warfare. Hardly a graceful dance of skill versus skill, this was a grim, bitter war of attrition. Having sampled the power of the enemy herself, Kestrel was rather impressed with the determination of the colonists in fending them off for so long without help.

It did seem odd to her though, that the invaders seemed to control the sky and space, but weren't conducting bombardments.

Was there something here they didn't want to damage?


----------



## possum (Mar 9, 2009)

The soldiers gesture down the trenches.  Following his directions, you soon come across a man with a lieutenant's badge leaning against the wall of his trench, a nearly empty bottle of water in his hand.  "Jedi?" he asks as he sees your lightsabers, his voice weary from the long battle.  "Thank the Force you're here.  Those armored warriors are almost right on top of us."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

"What is the situation?" asks Anariel. "We need to know everything you can tell us...their numbers, why they are here, what they are after? What is your defensive situation. And what can we do to help?"


----------



## possum (Mar 9, 2009)

"Well, there's at least 10 of them around here," he replies.  "I know of at least 12, what with those things flying in the sky.  As for why, damned if I know."  He springs up and fires a few three round bursts towards the enemy side.  "As for what you can do...  I dunno.  Hop on over to the enemy side and take 'em all out?"  He shrugs.  "We desperately need _something_ to break this stalemate.  We're running low on provisions and fast."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

Anariel nods at the Lieutenant's words. "Understood. We took out a few back in town on our way to you here." She pops her head up for a moment to look out toward the raider's position. "Is there any way to get around behind them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2009)

"Are they trying to protect anything around here?" Kestrel asks. "Is there a reason they're not bombing from orbit? A building maybe, that they're reluctant to shoot at, or something they seem to want to capture very much..."


----------



## possum (Mar 13, 2009)

He shakes his head.  "I honestly don't know.  They seem to be content on trying to take this area whole."  A shell burst meters behind you all.  "Relatively..."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

Kestrel nodded. It was possible they didn't know for sure where their quarry was. Or maybe they just wanted to colonize the planet when the resistance was disposed of, and every building taken intact was less work for them in the future. At this point, anything more would be speculation.

"Is there a way to get to the front other than running directly between the trenches?" the Jedi asked. "Maybe a way around from the sides, or a passage through the trenches?"


----------



## possum (Mar 17, 2009)

The lt. turns to Kestrel.  "I honestly don't know," he says.  "You were able to get in here, right?  Surely there has to be a way that you Jedi can sneak into their trenches as well..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

Anariel frowns and turns to Kestrel. "Sounds like we are on our own. Stealth isn't exactly my strongpoint, but perhaps we can find a way through these trenches to the enemy. They certainly maze around enough."


----------



## greenstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Voda weighs the possibilities in his mind. "Perhaps we should pretend surrender, maybe they will take us somewhere we can gain information about their motives?" he thinks out loud.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

greenstar said:


> Voda weighs the possibilities in his mind. "Perhaps we should pretend surrender, maybe they will take us somewhere we can gain information about their motives?" he thinks out loud.





Anariel shakes her head. "Nothing I've seen of their actions indicates that they would deal with prisoners honorably. If we pretend to surrender, they may cut us down where we stand."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 18, 2009)

Lorem shivers in agreement. "I don't usually advocate direct fight, but it seems our only course now."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2009)

Kestrel is quiet for a moment, looking up thoughtfully.

"What if we got into one of the buildings...one of the higher ones? If we could get a few floors up, we could look down at the trenches and see where to go. Maybe even make a quick map. There'd be some risk, but running blindly through the trenches isn't exactly safe either."

She looks at Anariel and Lorem. "What do you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

"I'm in," says Anariel. "Lead on."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

(OOC - are there any suitable buildings we can get to from here? )


----------



## possum (Apr 1, 2009)

((I was kind of waiting for someone to realize that there was a way through to the enemy side from where you started from, IIRC.  A little more difficult, as you would have to expose yourselves from cover for a few meters, but not as fatal as charging straight from No Man's Land.))

As you climb a nearby building, you are able to see a route that shows promise, oddly enough near where you entered the militia trenches.  Down below, four stories down, the battle rages on with renewed interest.  A supply speeder, filled to the brim with munitions, arrived for the armored warrior side, bearing several mortars that are just now being set up.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

"We have to get down there and take out those mortars. They will tear the militia apart." With that, she moves to lead the way through the building, doing her best to remain behind cover.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm. When we get closer I can persuade the plantlife of this planet to seize those weapons, but for now, I'll let you lead Anariel.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2009)

Kestrel jumps down and follows Anariel, motioning for the others.

"Come on!"

(OOC - Sorry we missed that, Possum...it'd been a while since we read the first post from the trenches...but thanks for the clarification! I'll assume that we use that route from our starting point to make our run to mortars.)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2009)

_Always so impatient..._ Lorem muses to himself as he follows the humans.


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2009)

You race across the small area open to fire from the armored warriors as you race towards their trench structure.  The few blaster bolts that are shot your way miss easily, and you soon reach the trenches.  The main question now, as a lone mortar begins firing, still a long ways off of the allied trench, is which fork in the passage you will take: left, or right?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

Anariel looks at Kestrel. "What do you think? Right?"


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2009)

The left path continues on for a few meters before jutting off to the north.  The right continues on much further before turning the same direction.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Would farseeing have any use in determining which way is better/faster/safer?[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'll allow it to function like that.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2009)

Lorem closes his eyes and consentrates on the Force, seeking guidance through this maze. A moment passes by, but in that moment Lorem has ran through the trench-maze and back here again in his mind.

That way. He says and points to the path that the Force has shown him.

[sblock=OOC]take 10 for total of 22.
3VP damage?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

At Lorem's indication, Anariel heads off in that direction. She keeps her saber ready, just in case they should stumble on any of the armored raiders.


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2009)

What, exactly is Lorem looking for during his search of the area?  I need it to be very specific.

Yes on the VP loss.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, sorry. First of all, the fastest route to the mortars, but also checking out if there is any hazards and ways around them. That okay?[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2009)

You can sense that there are indeed several of the armored warriors hiding in the trenches, but the closest way to the mortars is probably the safest.  Turn right, you feel.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2009)

Anariel heads right, based off of Lorem's guidance. "Be on guard." She waits for Kestrel to move up next to her, and then continues on.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 12, 2009)

Voda follows behind the others, one tentacle curled around his lightsaber. Being a Krevaaki his face is unreadable, though if anyone bothered to sense his emotions right now they would find him tense.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2009)

Kestrel nods at the vision of her companion Jedi, and follows the directions, staying next to Anariel and ready for trouble.


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2009)

You round the right hand turn, and wonder for a second if your Force senses were incorrect.  Sitting at a table, fearsome helmets off of their heads and weapons at their side, are four of the armored warriors, speaking in their harsh language in what appears to be a joking manner.  A plate of rations in front of them, and likely more in the numerous crates that fill the "room."  They see you, however, and turn serious.

Roll for init.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

Anariel's blade ignites, the golden-yellow gleaming brightly as she rushes the armored raiders, intent on dropping them before they can react.


*Initiative: 10
*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

Already on alert from Lorem's warning, Kestrel surges forward an instant -before- the warriors come into sight...perhaps warned by the Force at the last instant! Her lightsaber is a wash of green light in the air as she hurtles towards the invaders!

(Init: 23 Roll Lookup )


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

*OOC: Possom, did you want actions, or just initiatives for now?*


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll take actions, too.  You can always change them based on new info when it comes to your actual turn, though.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 23, 2009)

Lorem is surprised by the thugs. Sure, he knew there were some along the way, but he didn't expect them to be just around the corner. As soon as he comes to, he ignites his white saber and interposes it to stop any possible blaster bolt.

Init: 1d20=8
Ignite lightsaber.


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2009)

Mandos get a 9, making the count

Shayuri/Kestrel 23
Rhun/Anariel: 10
Mandos: 9
Blackrat/Lorem: 8

And, i think we lost Voda again...  You all did call for help from the other Jedi, right?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Anariel closes her eyes for a brief moment as she leaps into the mandolorians, letting The Force guide her lightsaber as she slashes at the enemy.


*Defense: 20, Vitality 53/58, Wound 14/14

Battlemind Check: 17 (Take 10) for +3 Attack; -5 VP
Attack: 15
Damage: 21

-Really hoping that is a hit, since they should be flat-footed. 
*


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2009)

Kestrel races at the nearest armored figure, lightsaber cutting a hissing arc through the air as she tries to thin the crowd before they can coordinate and become dangerous.

To hit: 29
Damage: 16
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (May 1, 2009)

Rhun, is Anariel attacking the same one Kestrel is?


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

possum said:


> Rhun, is Anariel attacking the same one Kestrel is?




*OOC: Since there are four of them, she will engage a different one than Kestrel.*


----------



## possum (May 1, 2009)

Both lightsabers flash towards their flatfooted targets, but they aren't flatfooted enough to let the blades actually sink into their flesh.  Both of them are able to barely twist out of the way of the attacks.  (Both take VP damage)


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

*OOC: Was that a surprise round, Possom? Do you want another rounds worth of actions now?*


----------



## possum (May 3, 2009)

Yes, it is a surprise round.  Sorry I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

*No worries, possom!*


Anariel presses her opponent, hoping to take him out of the fight before his companions can join the melee. She ducks and weaves to throw him off-balance, and then thrust's her lightsaber forward.


*Defense: 20, Vitality 53/58, Wound 14/14

Battlemind (+3 attack), round 2/10
Attack: 27
Damage: 13
*


----------



## possum (May 6, 2009)

Bump for the others?


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm trying to think a way for Lorem to help that doesn't involve using saber... I'm trying to play him with stereotypic consular mind... Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be one this time...[/sblock]

Lorem consentrates on the Force to give him advantage and moves in to keep at least one of the enemies busy.

[sblock=OOC]Battlemind and attack. I'll pick enemy that's not targeted by Anariel or Kestrel. Will you roll for me, I have troubles with InvisCastle... again...[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

(mew...sorry, been sick the past couple of days  )

Kestrel stays on her foe, keeping the pressure on him with a furiously fast series of attacks!

To hit: 19
Damage: 17
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (May 9, 2009)

Two of the armored warriors fall to Anariel and Kestrel's blades.  Lorem's blade takes a large hack out of the warrior he tried to fell, but he remains on his feet.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

*OOC: Are we up again? Did the mandos miss?*


----------



## possum (May 9, 2009)

((Yes))


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Having dropped he foe, Anariel moves to engage the armored raider that Lorem was fighting with, leaving the last one to Kestrel. She was confident the guardian could deal with that foe. Coming in hard, the only thing the enemy has a chance to see is the golden flash of her blade as it strikes at him...


*Defense: 20, Vitality 53/58, Wound 14/14

Battlemind (+3 attack), round 2/10
Attack: 23
Damage: 19
*


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*Ping for Shayuri!  *


----------



## Blackrat (May 15, 2009)

Lorem takes a step to get the warrior between them and tries to distract him enough to give Anariel a good opening.

[sblock]move to flank and aid another[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

(OOC - How embarrassing...I was pinged and I didn't even see it...)

No sooner does one foe fall than Kestrel is on the next in a virtual zephyr of white hair, swirling limbs, and slashing energy!

To hit: 24
Damage: 16
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

*Ping for Possom. *


----------



## possum (May 26, 2009)

A third armored warrior falls to the blades of the Jedi, the final one backs away from the battle, a small wound on his shoulder.  He removes a bulky device from his belt and barks something into it.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

"Damn," swears the beautiful female jedi as she sees the raider use his comm unit. She leaps forward toward him, he blade swining in a long, golden arc...


Defense: 20, Vitality 53/58, Wound 14/14

Battlemind (+3 attack), round 3/10
Attack: 19
Damage: 17


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

Kestrel has the same reaction, but responds differently. 

As Anariel goes in to attack the soldier before he can call for help, Kestrel instead draws on her Jedi training to instantly empty her mind of distractions, and focus completely and instantly. The Force was a song sung by every cell in her body. It was in the air, in the ground...and in the soldier's communicator.

She reached out towards the solider, then clenched her fist and jerked it back towards herself as she turned the power within her to call that object towards herself...and away from him.

(Move Object to snatch the walkie talkie! Roll: 21)
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (May 31, 2009)

((Kestrel has the init, so that action goes first, unless Voda has something to do.))

He manages to get a few words out before the communicator is ripped violently from his hands by Kestrel.  It flies through the air before easily slapping into her hand.  A voice at the other barks questions to a warrior that is no longer there.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

As Kestrel's snags the raider's comm unit, Anariel continues her assault.

*Really just a "bump" post..are we down to 3 players?*


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2009)

((Looks like...))


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

*OOC: Usually the game ends before you lose all of your players. LOL. At least you've still got me and Shayuri. We'll keep it going.

So, is there only one Mandolorian still standing, or did Anariel's attack take him out?*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2009)

The third and final warrior falls to the blades of the Jedi, the helmet falling off from the killing slice, exposing the head of the fearsome beings to you once again.  The area is now silent, the slow and steady *whoomph*s of the mortars are gone.  Your ears ring somewhat from the explosions in the distance, and that is the only thing you can hear.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"We have to push on," says Anariel. "Even if the alarm was raised. Let's go!" With that, she moves out, waving at the others to follow.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2009)

Lorem follows after the lead of Anariel, giving directions towards the mortars as the Force revealed to him.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for my absense. As I posted in the Talking the Talk forum, I had an interesting week, which unfortunely didn't leave me enough time to post on ENW...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC: No worries Blackrat. This game has a pretty slow posting rate anyway. I just don't want to see if die. I've enjoyed it so far.*


----------



## possum (Jun 8, 2009)

As Anariel gives the order to move out, another sounds joins the now quieting ringing in your ears.  It's a familiar sounding buzz; the sound of repulsors firing in the air, engines burning, leaving faint clouds in its wake.  Above you, the horrific form of the war droid you encountered when you first came planetside rushes in your direction.  Laser cannons fire on the mess hall, sending up great plumes of dirt and debris as they miss every one of you.  The droid turns around as you begin your mad dash towards somewhere less wide open, a clanking sound is soon replaced by the rushing sound of two missiles as they're launched.

An explosion throws to the ground inside of a trench, and when you get up, surveying your injuries and the damage the missiles caused, you realize that Voda and Yeshua are gone.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"Damn!" says Anariel, laying in the dirt. "These raiders have far more firepower than I thought they would." Then she notices the bloodied and mangled bodies of Yeshua and Voda, and her face goes white. "This isn't good at all," she says.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

Kestrel turns to see what Anariel is talking about, and her eyes widen. She takes a step towards her fallen comrades, but only one. It's clear they're past helping. Emotions boil under the hard crust of her Jedi training, threatening to explode. She looks away, at a wall, and tries to keep herself under control. For a second all she can do is recite the Code to herself in her mind, fists clenched and eyes shut.

Finally the tide starts to ebb, and she can let the world in again.

Carefully avoiding their companions, Kestrel looks at Anariel. 

"How can we destroy that thing?" she asks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

"I'm not sure we can," says Anariel quietly. "At least, not without a starfighter or our ship's guns."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2009)

Lorem had almost rooted himself in surprice of the attack and now ravels himself back to a more humanoid form. Looking at his fallen companions he makes a mental note of the place so they can return to retrieve the bodies later. Farewell young friends, we will finish our mission in your memories.

He turns to regard his human friends. We will grieve when there is time for that. Now we must consentrate on the plight of this planet. Let us press on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Anariel bites her lip, and after a moment nods. She takes a deep breath and looks at her tree-like companion. "Which way, Lorem?"


----------



## possum (Jun 11, 2009)

The buzzing is beginning to grow louder once again, as the war droid turns around to begin another run.  There are two ways out, other than jumping out of the trenches and into open ground: the way you came in, which is familiar yet would take you directly toward the returning droid, or straight ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Anariel heads deeper into the unkown. "Perhaps if we can get deeper into enemy lines, that thing will avoid firing for fear of hitting its own troops!"


----------



## possum (Jun 13, 2009)

The tunnels lead you further into the labyrinth, the sound of blaster fire resuming as militia members renew their fight with the armored invaders.  The responding fire is much lighter, however.  The buzzing becomes louder as the war droid quickly closes in on you once again.

You can feel heat and dirt at your back as you hear the cannon fire, but thankfully you feel no death through the Force.  The firing ends and a different sound fills the air.  You look up and see it nimbly avoid a rocket launched from the militia side.  It turns, its attention now turned to the bigger threat.

You reach a sharp right turn a few meters away.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Anariel moves to the corner and inches her head around the turn, to see what lies before them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2009)

Kestrel, quiet since the deaths of their companions, comes up beside Anariel and pauses, panting, with her back against the wall. She opens her mouth to say something, but closes it again when she realizes that there could be more enemies around that corner, and only continued silence would give them the needed element of surprise.

Inwardly her mind and stomach churned. She was Jedi, and not supposed to feel turmoil or fear...even more, she was Echani, a warrior born of a warrior people...but the suddenness of mortality was a rude shock, and a potent reminder of just how young she really was. Kestrel reached inside for serenity, but found only confusion and fear and helpless frustration. There was no time to stop, no time to meditate, no time to try to think of some Jedi Master's philosophical homily. This was war, and Kestrel was abruptly not so sure she was up to it.


----------



## possum (Jun 16, 2009)

Around the corner is the source of all of the fear and death on the planet: the deep furrow in the ground houses seven of the armored warriors.  Three of them man mortars, ready to rain destruction once again onto the militia camp.  The other four are cautiously looking around, seemingly aware that you're possibly in the area.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Anariel pulls back around the corner to remain unseen. She holds up seven of her fingers to Kestrel and Lorem. "Three on the mortars, four on watch" she whispers so quietly that she is really only mouthing the words. She takes a deep breath, wishing that Yeshua and Voda were still alive; they would certainly miss their companions in the next few minutes. She nods her readiness at her companions, summons the force to aid the strike of her blade, and prepares to charge the armored warriors.


*Anariel will Take 10 on a Battlemind check, for +3 attack. She'll wait for the other two to nod their readiness before she does this and springs into action though.*


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Lorem shivers in thought and then consentrates on the Force to give him edge. He could probably take out the mortars and slow down some of the warriors with the help of the plants on this planet. He nods to the other, signifying he's ready.

[sblock=OOC]Also take 10 on battlemind[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, so the both of you are at +3 to attacks thanks to battlemind.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC: Yep. Just giving Shayuri a chance to post any preparations Kestrel is going to make before springing into action.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

At the nods, Kestrel immediately plunges in, drowning her unease with the sharp adrenalin of pure action. In movement the worry and remorse are buried by the rhythm of action and reaction, the symphony of nerves blazing for survival and victory.

Her lightsaber ignites even as she makes her first swing, bearing down on the nearest soldier.

(18 to hit, for 12 damage: Roll Lookup )


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Anariel rushes to keep up with Kestrel, her saber igniting as she moves to engage one of the armored raiders. The golden blade of her weapon flashes, the Force guiding and quickening Anariel's strikes.


*Defense 20, Vitality 48/58, WP 14/14

Battlemind +3, round 1 of 10
Move, use Heroic Surge for additional attack (attacking a different Mando than Kestrel)
Attack 25
Damage 21
Attack #2 24
Damage 13*


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

The Jedi charage into the fray, lightsabers flashing.  The Mandalorians keeping watch see you as you charge out, but are unable to do anything save get into a semblance of a defensive position before you are on top of them.  Kestrel and Anariel's blades are barely dodged by the Mandalorian warriors.

Rhun, you only get one attack because the distance closed was obviously more than two squares.  I'm also waiting on Lorem's actions before I describe what the Mandos do.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

possum said:


> Rhun, you only get one attack because the distance closed was obviously more than two squares.  I'm also waiting on Lorem's actions before I describe what the Mandos do.





*OOC: That would normally be true, but that is why Anariel use her Heroic Surge feat, which gives her an additional action.*


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you.  Scratch one Mando.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

possum said:


> Thank you.  Scratch one Mando.




*OOC: Cool, thanks. That was the plan. Use the ability in hopes of evening the odds a bit. Now it is only 6 on 3! *


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 20, 2009)

Lorem comes around the corner and lets the humans charge up front. He however calls to the force to stir the flora of the planet, disabling the mortars.

[sblock=OOC]The plan is to use Plant Surge so the area covers as many mortars as possible, and the plants disrupt the use of them. Is that feasible?[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

Lorem gestures towards the armored warriors, and beyond them.  The trench begins to shake somewhat, dirt and rocks falling from the side.  Those at the mortars look on in confusion, not knowing what is going on.  Tree roots, long forgotten by even those who once inhabited the city lash out at the invaders, the planet itself trying to repel them.  

Roots latch around limbs, necks, immobilizing them and stopping them from firing.

The remaining soldiers turn their attention to Kestrel and Anariel, the two Jedi that have charged them.  The one that Kestrel targeted swings his blade toward the Jedi, missing her by only centimeters (-12 VP).  Another one charges her, but is easily blocked.

Anariel turns after running through one Mando to find herself attacked by another.  He swings his pike towards her, but it is blocked by her lightsaber.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Having blocked the enemy's pike, Anariel feints left, then right, throwing the armored warrior off balance. His guard down, the Jedi consular plunges her lightsaber into his chest.


*Defense 20, Vitality 48/58, WP 14/14

Battlemind +3, round 2 of 10

Attack Natural 20 (Crit Threat)
Confirm 26
Damage 17 WOUND (Critical)*


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

After tangling the mortars with roots and vines Lorem joins his companions and attacks closest enemy.


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2009)

Anariel swings around from her killing strike of one of the armored warriors to see another make a swing at her.  She is slow getting her lightsaber up to block the attack, the reverberation of the pike hitting her blade and resisting the great cutting power sending shocks up her arms, weakening the muscles -17 VP (First attack is on you, second is on Kestrel).

Free of being assaulted by two warriors and left with just the one, Kestrel is easily able to fend off the attack.  I believe I'm still waiting for an attack for this round.

Lorem charges into the fray, lightsaber blazing towards the warrior attacking Kestrel (assuming no crit on her attack),  but is unable to make any headway in the attack at first glance You only missed by two points.  FP?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







possum said:


> You only missed by two points.  FP?



Yeah, definetely.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

Kestrel reels back from the ferocity of the enemy warrior, but Lorem's timely intervention gives her the moment's distraction she needs to surge back in with her lightsaber swirling in a circular cut, momentarily forming a disc of bright light before she brings it down on the armored soldier!

(to hit: 28, damage 13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2009)

No need for me to even roll, thanks to a 3d6 FP roll, you easily pass the defense

Lorem and Kestrel work in tandem on the Mandalorian attacking them, but both are unable to land anything better than a glancing blow on him (8 VP left on him, so one more good hit and he's gone).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

The force of the warrior's pike strike sends Anariel off balance; the Jedi swings her lightsaber to counter, but her aim is off...


*Defense 20, Vitality 31/58, WP 14/14

Battlemind +3, round 3 of 10

Attack 16
Damage 11*


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2009)

Not that off...

Anariel's swing is blocked with difficulty by the armored warrior, who appears to be quickly tiring out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Using Anariel's attack as a distraction, quick as a Uphirian bleedbeetle, Kestrel darts around to hew at the enemy solder from behind! 

To hit: 24
Damage: 14
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2009)

Kestrel's swing sinks slightly into the armor of the raider, causing him to cry out.  He tries to retaliate, but his wound causes the attack to miss considerably.  His compatriot also continues his assault to the same results.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 27, 2009)

Lorem uses the warrior's distraction and moves in with his blade.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2009)

Anariel continues to press the warrior, hoping to take advantage of his fatigue. Her saber flashes golden as it hisses through the air.



*Defense 20, Vitality 31/58, WP 14/14

Battlemind +3, round 4 of 10

Attack 19
Damage 14*


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2009)

Lorem's swing sinks into the armor of the warrior and deep into his flesh.  As you remove your weapon from his body, it is easy to see that the wound is fatal.

Also fatal on the lone free warrior is Anariel's swing.  With a thud, the only armored warriors still alive are the mortar gunners writhing in tree roots.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Anariel moves toward the mortars, swinging her lightsaber about, destroying the heavy artillery. Then she turns to face the held raiders, pointing her weapon at them. "Surrender, and you shall not be harmed. Fight, and will certainly join your companions in death."


*Diplomacy +8 if it helps.*


----------



## possum (Jul 5, 2009)

The armored warriors continue writhing in the roots, and makes a gesture unfamiliar to you.  He spouts off some angry words, though with what of the language you've heard so far, you don't know if he just cursed you out or something entirely different.

Another is able to escape from his bonds and charges at Anariel with his knife.  The slice is easily dodged, however.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

Lorem moves to help Anariel with the warrior. He wasn't going to kill the helpless foes tangled in the roots but if they wanted to attack and die one by one, that was their choice.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Anariel spins around the raider with the knife, and strikes at him with he saber.


*Defense 20, Vitality 31/58, WP 14/14

Battlemind +3, round 5 of 10

Attack 16
Damage 15*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

Ducking low, Kestrel darts to flank the warrior and brings her 'saber up as she stands to lend momentum to the swing!

She then whirls and if none of the other warriors break loose, she starts destroying the mortars; slicing each in two!

(Flanking so add 2 to attack roll)
To hit: 24
Damage: 13
Roll Lookup


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2009)

The warrior breaking away is cut down by Anariel and Lorem, while the others can only watch as their mortars are destroyed.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Anariel turns back to face the raiders, her blade still held at the ready. "Do you seek death? The Force is our ally, and your combat training is feeble by comparison. I say again: Surrender!"


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2009)

The remaining armored warriors finally quit struggling against their bonds.  A chirping of a comlink finally breaks the silence of the trenches.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Kestrel tosses her head to get her white, sweat-soaked bangs out of her eyes and reaches down with her free hand to answer her comm, keeping her lightsaber ready and scanning the sky for any sign of another one of those flying things.

"This is Kestrel," she says. "The mortars are down."


----------



## possum (Jul 10, 2009)

"We were just comming to confirm that," the militia's commander says.  "I'm sending in a squad to help clear out the rest of the trenches," he says.  There's a long pause as something unclear to you happens on the other side.  "Wait a second, I'm getting some weird readings from our sensors.  There's a massive powersurge about ten kilometers from our location.  There's also another ship that's just jumped into the system."  He sends you the location of the power surge to your datapad.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

"We should secure the prisoners, and then check out this power surge." says Anariel. "I've got a bad feeling..."


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

Soon the humming of repulsorlifts fill the silent air as an unarmored landspeeder drives its way towards you.  A sergeant of the local milita and his troops pile out of the vehicle.  "We got rid of that pesky fly," he says, pointing to the PLX rocket launcher carried by one of his soldiers.  "We're going to clear out the rest of this trench system," he says as his troops jump into the main trench, pointing their blaster rifles at the captured armored warriors.    "We're already sending recon teams to the prisoner camps.  You take this landspeeder and check out that energy surge.  I hope it's not a weapon..."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Hopefully you are right. Lorem says as he coils himself as small as possible and gets in the speeder.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

It's with some relief that the 'fly' was downed that Kestrel jumps aboard the speeder. She grins in anticipation, loving the feel of wind on her face and through her hair, and the wild rush of acceleration and feel of danger that's equaled only by combat.

"Don't worry," she says to the militiaman. "Whatever it is, we'll make sure that it's no threat to this colony, or any other."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Anariel takes the controls as the team enters the speeder. "Everyone ready? Let's go..."


*Pilot +8, if needed*


----------



## possum (Jul 14, 2009)

The landspeeder races towards the energy signature, several kilometers an hour.  Your datapads show the energy released seems to be coming from a ship, but it's still unknown if it's just the engines heating up or a weapon being prepared to be discharged.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

"Another ship to board and stop," says Anariel, piloting the landspeeder toward the source of the energy build-up. "Be ready."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Kestrel keeps her lightsaber in hand and holds onto the railing of the landspeeder tightly, eyes squinted against the constant force the wind over her face.

She was as ready as anyone could be, against an unknown threat.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Anariel guns the repulsor-drives and pushes the landspeeder to maximum speed.


----------



## possum (Jul 21, 2009)

Ten kilometers pass by quickly as you steer your borrowed landspeeder through the rubble of war.  As you reach the power surge, you can see that it is indeed a ship.  It's insectoid in appearance as well.  A rectangular "head" connected to a thick thorax where four legs jut off and lead to the ground.  Two spikes jut off from its back, sticking straight up into the air.

Near the head, you can see three more of the armored warriors.  The only three left on the planet you can surmise from recent militia com transmissions.  One is slightly burlier than the others, and clearly ordering them around as they begin to flee the planet.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Anariel angles the landspeeder toward the burly raider in an attempt to knock him down and take him out of the fight. "Be ready!" she calls to her fellow Jedi.


----------



## possum (Jul 21, 2009)

((Okay, that is the most unique approach to taking out a  BBEG that I have _ever_ seen!))


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

possum said:


> ((Okay, that is the most unique approach to taking out a  BBEG that I have _ever_ seen!))




*OOC: It seems like a good idea! LOL. And honestly, I didn't figure it would take him out...but if it could injure him and perhaps stun him a bit, I figure it would be worth a shot.*


----------



## possum (Jul 21, 2009)

((It probably won't take him out, but it could hurt him a lot.  The problem is, though, that any attempt to actually hit him would likely result in the landspeeder colliding with the Mandalorian dropship.  If I remember correctly, not all of you have the Burst of Speed ability, but I'd be willing to grant it to everyone for a one time use if this is the way you all want to go.  It's too damn cool for me to say "Nope, ain't going to allow it."))


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

(Kestrel has it...and this is a great time to be using it )

Kestrel nods and stands up in her seat, keeping her knees flexed and her feet wide apart. Her lightsaber swishes to life, and she holds it out in front of her, and her off hand out behind her to keep balance. Poised and ready to leap out, she watches the oncoming foes like a hawk...waiting for the right moment.

(basically, Kestrel plans to leap out of the landspeeder as it gets close to the bad guys, and try to land safely among them...perhaps using the momentum to make one big attack as she does. She's got Jump, Tumble, Burst of Speed...tell me what to roll. )


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Anariel sets her jaw as she corrects the steering to stay on top of the heavily armored raider. After facing the leader-type in their own vessel, she knew just how dangerous they could be compared to what appeared to be the typical warrior of their kind. Even as the landspeeder bears down on the enemy, the jedi knight prepares to leap from the speeder just prior to the collision, calling upon The Force to aid her in this endeaver.


*Anariel doesn't have Burst of Speed, but I actually think she has a free feat slot that I never used. Not sure if Burst of Speed would be ideal or not, but I'm sure it wouldn't be a bad idea. *


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Lorem morphs his form in the highspeed vehicle extending his vinelike form outside and slams it to the ground, simultaneously rooting down and lifting the rest of his body of the speeder. It just looks like a new gnarly tree popped out of nowhere as the speeder continues it's way. Only a second later the tree is in motion, transforming into a huge humanoid form with a lightsaber in hand.

[sblock=OOC]Okay, that's a bit far fetch, but I wanted to make a cool looking way for Lorem to leave a speeding vehicle... So he just slams his roots to the ground and pulls out  (No idea how I should make that happen in game terms...). He'll also make himself as big as possible and charges after the vehicle.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2009)

The speeder continues towards the enemy ship, hitting it in the "head" of the insectoid features.  The leader of the armored warriors is barely able to get out of the way of the crash, but the ensuing explosion knocks him to the ground.  He struggles to get to his feat.  The two minions, however, are completely gone by the time you are able to look at the destruction you've caused.

((As cool as it is, I gotta hand out one DSP to Anariel for it.))


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

possum said:


> ((As cool as it is, I gotta hand out one DSP to Anariel for it.))




*OOC: Bummer! Next time I guess she'll just have to chop them down with her lightsaber!*


Seeing the leader of the raiders struggling to rise, Anariel ignites her blade and rushes toward him, intent on taking him out of combat as quickly as possible.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2009)

Lorem follows the lead of Anariel and charges the Warrior with his saber.









*OOC:*


Attack +6 3d8


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2009)

Kestrel runs around behind the warrior to strike at his flank!

(Invis Castle is down! Curses!)


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

Old fashioned way it is, then.  Watch me get the dreaded 20-20-hit...

Lorem's blade rolls from the Jedi's grasp as he charges the leader of the warriors, but it doesn't get far.  ((Rolled a nat 1, sorry.))

Kestrel's strike is more on target, carving through armor and into flesh, but it's still not a fatal wound.

Anariel's attack is also easily dodged by the leader.

He pulls a vibroblade, provoking AoOs from all of you...  And you all take him down.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Anariel stands over the fallen warrior, a bit of a frown on her face. "He could have surrendered, but chose to die in battle." She shakes her head, as if clearing her thoughts. "We should secure the ship, if possible."


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

A small fire is still burning in front of the ship, but with care you should still be able to make your way into the vessel.

A raspy voice interrupts all of you, the sound coming in from your comlinks.  "This is Haazen, ferrying Jedi Knight Barrison Draay.  We've heard you've had some trouble from the masters and have been sent to lend assistance."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

*OOC: Do we know Barrison Draay?*


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

OOC: He's been mentioned by your master, but only in passing.  He trained on Arkania with Arca Jeth, who has a handful with some other students at the moment...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Anariel activates her comlink. "We've had some casualties..." she pauses a minute before continuing. "But I believe we've defeated the raiders leader. We are about to try securing their vessel."


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2009)

"Understood, Haazen replies.  "Do you require any assistance?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

"Unknown," responds Anariel. "With the losses the raiders have taken, I imagine resistance will be light. But it would be ideal to try to capture some of these men, so that we can find out what their objectives are. That would be easier to do with some additional forces."


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2009)

"I'm picking your location up on sensors now," Haazen replies.  "We'll be there in a few minutes."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

"Acknowledged." Anariel moves to the ship's airlock and begins working the control panel so as to gain access to the vessel.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Lorem kneels down on the fallen warrior and removes his helmet to get a look at what they were fighting against. He makes a humming sound, reminiscent of the humans' "hmm". We still haven't learned anything new about this threat. I hope that ship can yeld some clues.


----------



## possum (Aug 10, 2009)

Beneath the mask, you see the same thing you saw at the beginning of the day.  The warrior's skin is a light gray and muscular.  His ridged forehead slopes downward, ending in a triangular face.  

Anariel opens the airlock of the enemy ship, revealing a bare hallway.  Several doors branch out from the entrance.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

"Ready?" she asks her companions.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

Kestrel nods and moves closer in towards Anariel, ready to protect her from whatever lies beyond.

She says quietly, "Don't you think it's unusual for them to send another Jedi when we haven't even called for help?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2009)

"Very. Although keep in mind that before we left the ship, Yeshua did call the council asking for help because he didn't think we could handle this on our own."


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2009)

((What door do you take?  1, 2, 3 on the left, 4, 5, 6 on the right.  Or do you go straight ahead?))


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2009)

"We need to find a computer console. Then I can pull up a map and get us to the bridge. From there, it should be easy to capture the ship." With those words, Anariel triggers the switch for the first door on the left.

*Door 1, I guess.*


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2009)

Lorem merely shivers in agreement and waits behind the two humans.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

As the door slides open, Anariel nods to Kestrel, letting the guardian take point.


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2009)

The room is filled with  exotic weapons of every kind.  Spears and axes litter one wall while another is filled with strange looking blasters of differing makes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

"Armory," says Anariel quietly. She takes a quick look around for any other doors or computer terminals.


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2009)

There are no computer consoles or other doors in the armory.

Make a Knowledge: World Lore check if you examine the weapons closer.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

"Let's try the next door."


*OOC: Anariel doesn't have that skill, so unless you allow it to be used untrained, there isn't much she can do. 

Also, are the left hand doors toward the bow or the stern of the ship?*


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll allow it and any Knowledge checks to be used untrained.  Kind of a personal house rule that I unfortunately forgot to mention sooner.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2009)

*OOC: Ah, but Lorem does have it.* 1d20+8=23

Lorem takes a quick glance at the weapons, some of them seeming familiar.


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2009)

Heh, that was good timing.

For Lorem or anyone else who gets a 15 or better.
[sblock]

You are able to identify that the weapons come from various cultures, and likely have been cobbled together by the armored warriors.  Various alien cultures from the outer rim are represented, likely victims of similar raids.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

*OOC: Possom, I think you missed my other question above, but which way is the bow of the ship? Left doors or right?*


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2009)

Straight ahead, sorry.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

When Lorem finishes inspecting the weapons, Anariel will lead the group straight ahead toward the bow of the ship in hopes of finding the bridge.


----------



## possum (Aug 20, 2009)

The interior of the cockpit of the vessel is arranged in a pretty standard fashion.  A pilot's chair sits before the main consoles and is flanked by a seats for copilots or passengers.  Lights and what appear to be words blink into existence for a minute before disappearing, only to reappear again.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

"Keep your eyes open," says Anariel, as she slides into the pilot's seat. She turns her attention to the main console and begins tapping the controls, trying to figure out what the blinking lights indicate. She didn't speak whatever language the word appeared to be, but hopefully she could break it down to machine code and figure it out.


*Computer +12*


----------



## possum (Aug 22, 2009)

Blindly slicing your way through the alien computer system, you are finally able to find a way to access the binary code the system is based on.  There's some holes missing where any conversion to Galactic Basic just can't be done, however.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2009)

Kestrel maintains a vigil by the doorway to the bridge to make sure there's no unpleasant surprises. As Anariel pauses in her efforts, she looks over. 

"Any success? Did you learn anything?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

"Working on translating it now," says Anariel. "Just need a few more minutes."


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: What exactly are you looking for in the computer systems?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

*OOC: Mainly Anariel is looking for ship's status, and then she will working on locking down the systems so that they ship can't leave.*


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2009)

The ship is currently ready for takeoff, your datapad tells you.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

"This ship is ready for take-off," says Anariel. "I'm going to try to stop it..." With that, the consular turns all her skill toward taking the ship's systems offline.

*Compuer +12, Pilot +8*


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2009)

It takes a few minutes, and a major scare as you accidentally throttle the engines for a fraction of a second, but eventually you are able to get past the language difficulties and shut down the enemy ship.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Anariel breathes a sigh of relief. "Alright, I think I've got the engines shutdown; the ship shouldn't be going anywhere for a bit. We should probably conduct a sweep of the vessel and look for further resistance."


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Lorem "nods" at the suggestion. "I agree. I am doubtfull that we find anyone, but it is good to be sure."


----------



## possum (Sep 7, 2009)

A thorough security sweep of the ship shows nothing more illuminating than what you've already found.  The sleeping quarters of the transport are empty and once again contain materials of several different cultures.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

"It looks like the ship is secure," says Anariel to her companions

She uses her comlink to contact Haazen and Barrison Draay. "We have captured and secured the enemy transport. Waiting on your arrival."


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2009)

"We are en route," the raspy-voiced pilot replies.  A few minutes later, you are able to see a small corvette of an unknown make touch down near the enemy ship.  

The entrance ramp opens and a large man steps down onto the dusty ground.  He has blond hair, but dark stubble on his face.  "Greetings fellow Jedi," he says, an aristocratic accent on his speach, "I'm Barrison Draay."

Not long after his introduction, a thin man with dark hair comes slowly out of the ship.  He slouches somewhat and carries a blaster rifle.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Anariel offers her fellow Jedi a short bow. "Greetings, Barrison Draay. I am Anariel Tyri. The raider's ship has been captured. I thought the council might be interested in looking it over to determine who or what these raiders were."


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2009)

The noble Jedi nods and begins to head inside of the raiders' transport.  Haazen heads towards the group and addresses you.  "We've recovered the bodies of your comrades and a small funeral detail has been arranged by the local militia.  What little of the warriors that remained after you got through with this area have been taken care of."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

"Thank you, Haazen." Anariel looks around at her companions. "We should probably contact the Council for our orders."


----------



## possum (Sep 20, 2009)

When you contact the Jedi library on Ossus, it is not the faces of the council there that first answers, but it is the face of your Jedi master.  His snout droops in sadness from feeling the deaths of his students from parsecs away.

"Anariel, Lorem, Kestrel," he says.  "I'm sorry for your losses.  If only I had sent out help a little earlier.  Perhaps, however, this was the will of the Force.  For there truly is no death, but the Force.  I suggest you head to Coruscant as quick as you can.  Barrison Draay and Haazen can finish what is left of your investigation there.  I'll fill you in."

Kestrel, however, suggests that she remain behind, a suggestion that Master Thy'wen agrees to.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry Possom. Apparently I missed that last post!*

"Very well, Master Thy'wen. Lorem and I shall return immediately." With a bow to the Jedi Master, Anariel ends the communication. She smiles at Kestrel, and offers the young woman her hand. "Good luck, Kestrel. Take care of yourself." After saying her goodbyes, Anariel will grab Lorem, and lead him back to their transport.


----------



## possum (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: It's okay.

Your ship lifts off from the formerly besieged planet, flying through the smoke of the still smouldering buildings on the ground.  The city itself is in ruins, and will take a lot of time, effort, and credits to clean up and rebuild.

The comlink on your ship beeps as soon as you leave orbit, and answering it reveals the form of Vandar Tokare.  He looks at the two of you and then begins.

"Your master has already told you to report to Coruscant, but now I can tell you why.  As you may know, the election for new Supreme Chancellor is coming up in the next year.  One of our own--a Master Sidrona Diath--is in the running, and something disturbing happened on one of his campaign stops on Coruscant yesterday morning."

The screen switches to a political rally on the ecumenopolis, a crowd of beings from numerous species chatters as two dark-skinned human males walk onto the small stage, both wearing brown Jedi robes.  Their lightsabers hang from their belts.  A mollusk-looking being follows them.  Small tentacles hang from his mouth area, and they move with expression as he chats with his running mate, and the opening speaker of rally.

"People of Coruscant," the older Jedi speaks as the crowd quiets down.  "Over the past few months, it seems that piracy is on the rise.  Even now, my fellow Jedi are dispatching raiders and brigands across the galaxy.  Lawlessness may seem to be on the rise, but we are defeating it.  As Supreme Chancellor of the Republic I will..."

His words are cut off by a yell of "Jedi scum" from the audience and cameras capture the image of a human male rushing the stage, blaster pistol in his hand.  Several men in green robes and brown helmets rush toward the candidate, force pikes and blaster pistols at the ready, but a shot is fired before they can arrive in time.

A blaze of orange light erupts as Sidrona ignites his lightsaber and casually bats the shot out of the air, sending it harmlessly into the stage.  Another shot is fired and meets the same fate before Sidrona motions towards the shooter, and snatches the pistol out of his hands with the Force.

The message returns to Vandar's face.  

"The attempted assassin was apprehended by the Senate guard and Master Diath soon after, but he and his son Dace have a feeling that this isn't the last of his troubles.  He has requested that a small team of Jedi assist the guard in their investigation of the matter.  I have sensed that perhaps you are the ones for the job.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

"Of course," says Anariel. "Am I correct in assuming the would-be assassin has already been interrogated? If so, could you forward all relevant data to us, so we can study the situation while we are in route?"


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

Lorem humms silently and then a clear shiver runs through his "foliage". I am no bodyguard, but I would be honored to accompany and offer my advice to Anariel in this mission as well.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

Anariel smiles at Lorem. "Perhaps you are not a bodyguard, but you are wise and perceptive. And those traits will be needed as well."


----------



## possum (Oct 5, 2009)

The trip to Coruscant takes a few days, thanks to the relatively unexplored region you're in compared to the primary routes.  Once you arrive, you see the planet-wide city's bright lights even from the far edges of the system.  The spacelanes into the planet aren't that busy today, compared to the usual amount of congestion.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

Anariel spends the trip back in meditation and training. As they enter the Coruscant system, she makes her way to the bridge. "How much longer?" she asks their pilot.


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2009)

OOC: Please level yourselves up by 1.

The Coruscanti skylanes take a little longer to navigate than the spacelanes, but you eventually are able to fly your way to the private Coruscant home of Jedi Master Sidrona Diath.  

Diath, who had elected to stay at a private residence rather than the temple out of fear of angering those with anti-Jedi sentiment even more, is flanked by three of the helmeted senate guards.  They approach you first, and ask for your galactic ID card.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2009)

[sblock=For Possom]
Hey, I know we talked about it before this last adventure, but I was hoping to have Anariel start taking levels in Jedi Master prestige class. However, to qualify this level, she either needs to be assigned a Padawan, or we need to come up with some other idea. What do you think? She has every other prereq needed except the Padawan.

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Possom]
> Hey, I know we talked about it before this last adventure, but I was hoping to have Anariel start taking levels in Jedi Master prestige class. However, to qualify this level, she either needs to be assigned a Padawan, or we need to come up with some other idea. What do you think? She has every other prereq needed except the Padawan.
> 
> [/sblock]




Go ahead and take the Jedi Master prestige class, as it'll be all right and I'll be assigning you a Padawan soon.  There's no doubt you'll likely visit the temple in your investigation, if only to do some research.  What species and gender do you prefer to have the Padawan be?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2009)

*OOC: No preference at all. Anariel isn't too critical of such things.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Anariel offers her ID card to the guard. "Jedi Knight Anariel Tyri," she says. "We're here to see Master Diath."

*OOC: Anariel is almost completely updated in the RG. Just need to assign a couple more skill points.*


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2009)

"Let them through," Master Diath says as Anariel hands the guards her identification card.  "I can sense both the Force and no ill intent with them," he adds.  He motions for you to follow him into the sparsely decorated residence.  "Security is pretty tight here, but they're still as vigilant as they would be with a non-Jedi candidate," he adds.  "Which is very good.  So, you've been the Jedi assigned to help them get to the bottom of this assassination plot."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

Lorem bows to the Master and introduces himself and replies. Indeed we are. My friend is skilled with the saber and I am a scholar.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

Anariel bows and smiles at Lorem's description of her. "By necessity, to be sure. My training is as a consular, not a guardian. But yes, we have been assigned to this investigation. While there are always those that do not agree with the Jedi, it seems odd for someone to try outright to assassinate one who is running for Supreme Chancellor. I get the impression that you think there is much more to this than just a violent, unstable assassin with a distaste for our order?"


----------



## possum (Oct 15, 2009)

Master Diath smiles at the Neti's remark.  "I have the feeling," he replies as he leads you to a sitting room.  An entertainment console, perpetually tuned to HoloNet News, broadcasts the latest in Coruscant happenings.  "That we're going to need both in this."

He turns to Anariel as she speaks.  "Police interrogation have revealed that he's a part of an anti-Jedi organization.  While it's not widespread, some of those that do have those feelings have the chance to prove incredibly violent, as we've all seen.  What we really don't know is that if it's the organization itself that led the shooter to try and kill me, or if it was just him."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Anariel nods. "Do you have any suggestions as to where we should start, Master Diath? We've only recently arrived on Coruscant, and have only had a vague briefing so far."


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2009)

"During his interrogation, he did mention something about an undercity district named 'Cayton'.  It's a very rough neighborhood, even by undercity standards.  A perfect hiding place, in all likelyhood.  We've refrained from deeply investigating the area once we called you in."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Anariel gives Master Diath a wry smile. "With respect Master, it cannot be any worse than the neighborhood we have just come from." She offers a short bow. "We shall head to 'Cayton' immediately, and see if we cannot find some answers. I trust you will be safe here in your apartments until such time as we return with some answers?"


----------



## possum (Oct 29, 2009)

"Forgive me if I haven't heard anything about your last mission," Master Diath says.  "My security team--and my son--have kept me completely sequestered in here ever since the assassination attempt.  There haven't been any other attempts, so I believe that I'll be fine here."

OOC: Okay, Rhun, I have your character's new Padawan ready.  When should we introduce him or her?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

"Understandable, Master Diath. Let it suffice to say that we found ourselves in nothing short of a war zone. But enough of such things...my companion and I will check out this district of the undercity, and advise when we have further information. If their is nothing else, we'll get started?"


*OOC: Probably the easiest way to introduce the Padawan is to come up with some reason for us to swing by the Jedi Temple before seeking out "Cayton."*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

I dread the plan but you are right, it seems the best course of action. Lorem shivered in disgust. He had heard rumors that the sun didn't even reach the undercity and this gave him much consern.


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2009)

As you are about to leave, the young man seen in the holonews with Master Diath enters the room.  "Excuse me, but Anariel?  Your master has just commed me with news that you should head to the Jedi temple as soon as you are able to.  It should only take a short while he said, and it has to do with a request that you made."

He seems puzzled by what he has just said.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

"Ah, very good. Thank you." With that, Anariel leads the way back to their transport, waving Lorem along. Boarding the ship, she makes her way to the bridge. "Please take us to the Jedi Temple," she says to their pilot.


----------



## possum (Nov 6, 2009)

The ride to the Jedi temple is short, only a few minutes long, and it's not long after that that you're standing in the tertiary hangar.  Other small craft are laying on the floor, some of them being worked on while you stand there.

Two Jedi begin to approach you, one an older human male who walks with a heavy limp due to the cast on his leg.  Another cast is on his left arm.  With him is a green-skinned alien, his head forming a rough five-pointed star that consists of his two eyestalks, cheek pouchs and beak.

"Greetings, Master Jedi," the Ishi Tib says to you both.  "My name is Jund Tiel, and I'm a healer."

"Jund is my senior student," the human Jedi says after introducing himself as Emeril Fionst.  "And your master said that you've been wanting to teach yourself.  He also said that, unfortunately, he's a little apprehensive of your ability to teach a complete novice to the Force, especially with the type of missions you both take," he adds.  "I took a nasty spill facing off with some slavers in the Colonies region just recently, and I can't take the load of having a full class of four to teach.  Jund here graciously volunteered to go and find another teacher to complete his training, and your master suggested that you might be the one for him, Anariel."

"I have heard of your recent mission," Jund says, his accent strong, "and I believe that I could do much good during it.  I do hope that you are willing to complete my training.  I would understand, however, if you do not feel that I would be the perfect first student for you."

OOC: Jund Tiel is a lvl 4 Ishi Tib Jedi Consular with 12, 14, 12, 16, 13, 14 abilities in order.  I created him heavily skilled in the healing arts, and it's likely he would take the Jedi Healer prestige class as soon as he qualifies for it (which after looking at it, he qualifies at the moment.).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Anariel smiles. "It was only a short time ago that I was a padawan myself," she says. "And while I may not agree with Master Thy'Wen's assertion that I'm not ready to train a novice, I do have the utmost respect for his opinion. With that said, it would be my pleasure to continue your training in Master Fionst's absence, Jund Tiel."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Greetings young one. Lorem says with a bow. I am pleased to see one of your kind within our ranks. Your species has a reputation for respecting the nature.

OOC: Using the knowledge skill and assuming that is somewhat common knowledge about the species...


----------



## possum (Nov 9, 2009)

"My thanks," the Ishi Tib replies to Anariel.  "And yes, we do have a healthy respect for nature, especially the oceans.  It is indeed strange on this city-world where the only natural water is at the poles.  

So, are there any no leads on your investigation?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

"Little," says Anariel. "Besides the name of a district in the undercity by the name of Cayton. We were on our way there when we were advise to come by the Temple."


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2009)

"Well, then," Jund Tiel says to you two, "I hope that I wasn't too much of an inconvience.  Am I to accompany you on the rest of the investigation?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Anariel nods. "Yes, I think your presence would prove a boon in our investigation." She turns and offers a short bow to Master Fionst. "If there is nothing else, Master Fionst, we should be on our way..."


----------



## possum (Nov 15, 2009)

The Ishi Tib bids his former master farewell and enters the airspeeder along with his new one and the Neti.  It takes around half an hour before the glorious and beauty of the "surface" of Coruscant gives way to its dark underbelly.  Cayton looms darkly ahead of you in your vision, the very sense of vileness permeating you.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

"In truth, I have little idea where to begin our search," says Anariel to the others. "But a few questions asked in the right place might open up some avenues of investigation."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

*OOC: Is Anariel piloting the airspeeder, or do we have a dedicated pilot?*


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2009)

OOC: It's nothing intricate at all, so I'd assume that you're driving.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

Anariel skillfully takes the airspeeder into Cayton, looking for a landing platform to set down on.


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2009)

A small, public landing port can be seen about half a kilometer from where you entered the district, and you're able to set down for a small landing fee.  On your descent to the pad, you can see that people in this district are primarily human, though with enough of an alien minority that Lorem and Jund wouldn't appear out of place.  They're also somewhat poorer than other undercity districts as well.

(How are you leaving the speeder?  Descriptions, please)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Anariel gathers her gear, opens the door to the speeder, and steps out onto the landing platform. She waves for the others to follow.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2009)

Lorem slinks out of the speeder next to Anariel. Where to then?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

"Perhaps the Force will show us our next step," says Anariel, drawing upon her powers.


*Farseeing +5, or See Force +9...at work, so not sure which is appropriate to try as for an indication of where to try next for some information.*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2009)

Perhaps it will. Lorem answers and seems to shrink a bit as he turns his mind's eye to the force with his friend.

[sblock=OOC]Farseeing and See Force both at +12. I think Farseeing is the skill to use here Rhun, but I too am without my books at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

*OOC: Either way, Lorem is better than Anariel, so she will use her skill to "aid another" with Lorem, assuming that is allowed...*


----------



## possum (Dec 3, 2009)

Lorem closes his "eyes" and peers into the Force as the three Jedi exit the speeder.  Anariel follows the Neti as best she can, using her own Force senses to help guide Lorem on the correct path.  The sentient plant "sees" a flashing of images into his brain through the Force; a group of beings at a tavern, laughing and joking about normal things.  A sign shows the name of the tavern ends with a "pos".  Another flash, this one longer.  It depicts a human male, anger in his eyes, raise a blaster rifle in front of a crowd.  An explosion follows, though you're not exactly sure if its part of the same scene or a different one entirely.

As you come out of your shared vision, you can see the oblivious Ishi Tib looking at the both of you.  "Did you get anything, masters?" he asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2009)

Only flashes. Lorem answers as he unravels back to his normal humanoid form. But that is usual with the Force. The future is always changing and the past is hard to catch. But I saw a cantina. I believe it to be down here somewhere and I think I can recognice it if we see it.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

"Indeed," adds Anariel. "That direction then."


----------



## possum (Dec 9, 2009)

Sadly, looking through the computer directory located near your landing pad, there are two cantinas in the district with names ending in "pos".  The first one on the list, and the closest due to the way that the directory is set up is a "Harpos", about a five block walk in total.  The other: Tathpos, is one the other end of the district.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

"Let's start with the closest one," says Anariel, pointing at the name Harpos in the directory. "Try to remain...inconspicuous." With that, she sets off in the direction of the cantina, pulling her cloak about her to conceal her lightsaber.


----------



## possum (Dec 12, 2009)

The trip to the nearest cantina on the directory takes a couple of minutes, but--thanks to all three of you taking care to conceal your Jedi giveaways--you pass through the area relatively unnoticed.  As you enter the cantina, the noise of a subpar band assaults your hearing.  Patrons mill about the area, ordering drinks and taking them to their table.

Lorem can recognize that this is indeed the cantina from his Force vision.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe this might be the place. Lorem says as he walks to the bar. He takes a careful look around, trying to recognise any of the sentients in the vision.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2009)

"Fine a table," says Anariel. "I'll get us some drinks..." She turns and makes her way toward the bartender, signaling to get his attention.


----------



## possum (Dec 15, 2009)

It isn't long after Anariel signals for the bartender that she gets his attention.  He's a Beskalisk, and his four arms are in the middle of two things, wiping the bar in front of him, and cleaning a glass with the other pair.  "What canna get ya three," he asks, somewhat bored.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2009)

"Two Corellian Ales, and a Corellian noAle," says Anariel.


----------



## possum (Dec 15, 2009)

OOC: Reminds of an old Star Wars PSA I saw on Youtube once.

The bartender quickly fills your order and takes a few credits as payment for the drinks.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Anariel hands the noAle to the padawan, and one of the ales to Lorem while taking the other for herself. She sips at it and glances around the bar, trying to spot or hear anything that might be of interest.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2009)

Lorem looks at the glass and thinks for a moment. He knew what the drink was, he knew it contained alcohol, he knew he could absorb the drink like he did with what little water he needed. What he didn't know was his species' reaction to alcohol. Finally he shivers a bit decides on a bold experiment. Mimicking the humanoid way of drinking he takes the glass to his face and then extends a strand of vine to the glass, looking like he'd be drinking, and absorbs a small amount of the liquid.

[sblock=OOC]Hehee... Time to make a biological experiment  I don't think it even occurred to Anariel that Lorem doesn't eat or drink as such..[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

"Do you sense anything Lorem?" asks Anariel, keeping her voice low, so just her companions can hear her through the din of the cantina.


*OOC: It didn't...I mean, I knew photosynthesis had been mentioned before, but she really knows little of Lorem's unique biology.*


----------



## possum (Dec 20, 2009)

OOC: Well, I don't see anywhere where they can't drink alcohol, but I really wouldn't think that Neti are able to get intoxicated, though.

Jund takes his non-alcoholic drink and thanks Anariel as his master takes her seat.  Around the group, the crowd continues their everyday routines, you believe, sitting at their tables while drinking and listening to the band play.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2009)

Since there seems to be no ill effects to mention Lorem keeps "sipping" as he looks around the room. I do not recognise anyone but the vision was only a flash. Trying to find some clues, he turns to the Force again.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, that's what I figured too but decided to let you decide. Anyways, using the Force again, first sense the force and if it doesn't reveal anything then another farseeing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

While Lorem calls upon the Force to aid him, so too does Anariel. But she calls upon it in a different matter, to enhance her senses so that she might listen to the conversations of others in the cantina.

*Enhance Senses +7...not sure you want a roll of anything in this situation, but basically she wants to increase her listen and try to see if she can catch any tidbits that might relate to the mission.*


----------



## possum (Dec 29, 2009)

Lorem
[sblock]
As you search through the Force, the only hint that you can get at the moment is to stay put.  Strangely, though, there's a feeling about the back room of the place.[/sblock]

Anariel
[sblock]
You also dive into the currents of the Force, letting the energy field enhance your hearing.  At first, the din of the band is nearly unbearable, but you eventually are able to focus in on what you're trying to hear.

The conversations are fairly mundane at first: patrons discussing how good or bad the service is, minor smuggling operations that are likely beneath the importance of the current mission.  Comments about yourself and Lorem; jokes about how "the tree and the woman" can't hold their alcohol.  There are underlying whispers, though, somewhere around the bar itself.  You can't quite make it out, but the Force gently pushes your attention there.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

"Stay here," says Anariel to Lorem and Jund, as she stands and walks toward the bar. She signals for the tender to bring her another drink, while at the same time listening to The Force in an attempt to pinpoint the whispers.


----------



## possum (Jan 2, 2010)

"The meeting tonight," the whispering grows louder as Anariel makes her way to the bar to buy another drink, fueled by her Force usage and her proximity to the speaker.  It is extremely unlikely that anyone else other than the one being spoken to can hear it over the noise of the rest of the crowd and of the band.  "2130," he adds.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Anariel focuses in further, hoping to get more than just a time...the time would be of little use without a place or other clue as to where the meeting would be taking place.


----------



## possum (Jan 8, 2010)

Despite Anariel's attempts, she is unable to hear any more about the meeting.  The barkeep looks up at the undercover Jedi.  "Another round?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

Anariel shrugs at the barkeep. "Sure," she says. While she waits for the drink, she sends her thoughts across to Lorem, informing him of what she has overheard.


*OOC: Telepathy +8*


----------



## possum (Jan 14, 2010)

Lorem is able to get the telepathic message.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

OOC: Oh yeah, I forgot. Can I answer or is the check one-way?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

*OOC: I think it is one way, but I'm not anywhere near my RCR to confirm that. It seems like it was one way in the movies, at least when used on someone that didn't have the same ability.*


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

OOC: Yeah, same problem, I haven't had the books available for quite some time. I doesn't matter too much as it's a familiar D20 system, but sometimes the details get scetchy.


----------



## possum (Jan 23, 2010)

It's one way.  Lorem would have to respond the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

Anariel keeps an eye on the speakers, though she makes sure it doesn't look like she is keeping an eye on them. They may prove to be the only leads in finding this meeting.


----------



## possum (Jan 31, 2010)

The patrons don't seem to notice Anariel as she continues observing them.  The conversation, now moved on to mundane things, ends soon afterward and the two patrons pay their tabs and begin to head out.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

Lorem nods toward Anariel and relays her message to her new padawan, all the while slowly absorbing the drink.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2010)

Anariel sends another telepathic message across to Lorem. _These two know something about what is going on. We should follow them._

With that, she moves to follow the others as they exit the bar, doing her best to remain some distance behind, and unseen.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to need Move Silently rolls, please.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2010)

Stay here. Keep an eye on the back room. Contact us if anything strange goes on. Lorem says to the padawan and then joins Anariel. There is something about this place. We shouldn't get too far from it. Whispering that he lets the woman take the lead, and follows at some distance.

[sblock=OOC]Lorem ain't good at tailing anyone. He'll keep the distance long enough that he doesn't actually see the ones they are following, only Anariel.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

Anariel tries to silently tail the two as they leave the cantina, but she has absolutely no success. Unfortunately, sneaking was one area she had not spent a lot of time developing.


*Move Silently: 05*


----------



## possum (Feb 6, 2010)

As Anariel leaves the bar, tailing the two suspected members of the anti-Jedi cell, Lorem following her from a short distance.  JUnd Tiel stays behind at the bar, keeping an eye towards the back room as he was ordered to by the Neti.

As Anariel steps outside, onto the darkened streets illuminated only by artificial lighting, one of the men looks back and sees the Jedi, but seems not to notice her.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Anariel breathes a sigh of relief that the man apparently hadn't noticed her, and begins to shadow him, following some distance behind. She hoped they wouldn't lead her into an ambush, but at least the familiar weight of her lightsaber hanging on her belt, and the presence of Lorem a bit behind her, reassured her.


----------



## possum (Feb 14, 2010)

Anariel continues stalking the two men at the bar as they leave the establishment.  They walk through the crowded streets of the Coruscanti undercity, passing disreputable street vendor after street vendor, blending in with the diverse crowd.

They begin to head in what you believe to be east, towards the district known as Little Malastare, where a number of Dug and Gree immigrants live.  The "borders" are still at least two kilometers away.  You are currently two blocks away from the bar.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

With little else to do, Anariel continues her pursuit of the men.


----------



## possum (Feb 22, 2010)

The men continue their walking for three more blocks before one of them pulls a dark device out from his pocket.

(Initiatives, please.)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*OOC: Well, this should be interesting. *

As the man pulls the device from his pocket, Anariel reacts quickly, hand sliding beneath her robes to grasp her lightsaber. Before she draws and triggers it, she tries to get a better idea of what's in the man's hand.

*Defense 19/21 (w/ lightsaber), VP 68, WP 14

Initiative: 17*


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 1, 2010)

Lorem sees Anariel drawing her saber and follows the lead. He etches closer casually.

OOC: 1d20=5


----------



## possum (Mar 2, 2010)

Initiative Order:

Men: 18
Anariel: 17
Jund: 14
Lorem: 5

x=wall
ss=parked landspeeder
p=post
m=man
G=starting grid


```
| | | | | |s|s| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |M| | |
|G|G|G| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|G|G|G| | | | | | | | | | | |s| | | |M| | |
|G|G|G| | | | | | | | | | | |s| | | | | | |
| | | |p| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |p| | |
| | | | | | | | | |p| | | | |x|x| | | | | |
|x|x|x|x|d|x|x| | | | |x|x|x| | |x|x|x|x|x|
| | | | | | | |x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

Rhun, you want to control your Padawan or would you like me to?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2010)

*OOC: If you don't mind Possom, I'll let you control the Padawan. But if you would rather I do it, that works too.*


----------



## possum (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay, I'll take control of him.  Please place your characters in the starting grid.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

*OOC: Anariel is in the lower, right-hand square of the starting grid.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2010)

Ping!


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2010)

```
| | | | | |s|s| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| |L| | | | | | | | | | | | |s|M| | | | | |
| | |A| | | | | | | | | | | |s| | | | | | |
| | | |p| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |p|M| |
| | | | | | | | | |p| | | | |x|x| | | | | |
|x|x|x|x|d|x|x| | | | |x|x|x| | |x|x|x|x|x|
| | | | | | | |x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

The two men race for cover and one of them speaks into his comlink.  Anariel's mind flashes danger for her padawan as the other man opens fire.  The shot goes wide, however, and impacts meters ahead of the Jedi on the street.

Anariel's turn, then Lorem.  I'm running Jund's encounter on my own.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

*OOC: Sorry for the delay, Possom. I keep meaning to look at my rule book for something, and then I forget to do it. I'm gonna try to get my next action up tonight. Again, sorry for the slow posting.*


----------

